# Sois conscientes lo que está pasando con la IA? Venid programadores



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.

Qué pensáis? Los programadores del foro?

@FeministoDeIzquierdas cuál es tu opinión?


----------



## Charidemo (4 Sep 2022)

Es el mercado, amigos.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Contabilidad ya la hace una IA con software totalmente sola, por poner un ejemplo


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 Sep 2022)

Pues me faltan ejemplos concretos de lo que estás diciendo, pero me parecería bien.

Los "trabajos" no se crean para tener entretenidos a los empleados, sino para satisfacer la necesidad de los clientes. Si la misma necesidad se puede satisfacer más eficientemente con menos esfuerzo y coste, pues mejor, no?

¿O acaso se hacen los túneles del metro con cucharillas en vez de tuneladoras solo para mantener a la gente ocupada? Eso de hacer las cosas a mano pudiendo estar automatizadas es muy de primero de economía paco-leninista.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (4 Sep 2022)

Pues yo prefiero una IA a 5 NPCs.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Contabilidad ya la hace una IA con software totalmente sola, por poner un ejemplo



Contables y taxistas son uno de los que va a ir cayendo, aunque no desaparecer.
Pero hay muchos más. Pienso que la población general no se da cuenta, solo los que están más metidos en el tema o hayan visto ya cosas.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



Eso de que no se van a quesar sin trabajo o perder clientes es una pollada. Yo mismo he dejado ya de contratar ciertas cosas que eran caras.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Pues me faltan ejemplos concretos de lo que estás diciendo, pero me parecería bien.
> 
> Los "trabajos" no se crean para tener entretenidos a los empleados, sino para satisfacer la necesidad de los clientes. Si la misma necesidad se puede satisfacer más eficientemente con menos esfuerzo y coste, pues mejor, no?
> 
> ¿O acaso se hacen los túneles del metro con cucharillas en vez de tuneladoras solo para mantener a la gente ocupada? Eso de hacer las cosas a mano pudiendo estar automatizadas es muy de primero de economía paco-leninista.



Pero se da la paradoja que se es más productivo con menos empleados, se produce muchos más pero menos gente trabaja para poder comprar ese servicio y cada vez más


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Pues me faltan ejemplos concretos de lo que estás diciendo, pero me parecería bien.
> 
> Los "trabajos" no se crean para tener entretenidos a los empleados, sino para satisfacer la necesidad de los clientes. Si la misma necesidad se puede satisfacer más eficientemente con menos esfuerzo y coste, pues mejor, no?
> 
> ¿O acaso se hacen los túneles del metro con cucharillas en vez de tuneladoras solo para mantener a la gente ocupada? Eso de hacer las cosas a mano pudiendo estar automatizadas es muy de primero de economía paco-leninista.



Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Sep 2022)

Dónde hay coches automáticos.

Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.

Lo único que veo es que el currito se sube al andamio a construir casas o alicatar baños y un largo etc.

Dónde están las máquinas?
En una fábrica?
Esas Ya llevan años


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



¿Pero qué les pasa a los taxistas, que tienen un gen en el cromosoma 23 que les impide dedicarse a otra puta cosa si hipotéticamente su negocio dejase de tener sentido?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Pero se da la paradoja que se es más productivo con menos empleados, se produce muchos más pero menos gente trabaja para poder comprar ese servicio y cada vez más



No es necesario ser empleado de una empresa que haga túneles con cucharillas para poderse permitir un billete del metro que pase por ese mismo túnel.


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Sep 2022)

Si la inteligencia humana está limitada más aún la "artificial".


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No es necesario ser empleado de una empresa que haga túneles con cucharillas para poderse permitir un billete del metro que pase por ese mismo túnel.



Ya pero si ese túnel se hiciera a cuchara trabajarían ahí 100000 personas no 5 nada más… si se sigue extendiendo a todos los sectores… al final quien trabaja


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde hay coches automáticos.
> 
> Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.
> 
> ...



Pero con las apps han perdido tela de clientes, ya sea otros “taxis” apps de compartir varios coches, alquiler entre particulares de coches… va a desaparecer si o si


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eso de que no se van a quesar sin trabajo o perder clientes es una pollada. Yo mismo he dejado ya de contratar ciertas cosas que eran caras.



Sí, ahí el Altozano se ha pasado de optimista. A la que se empiece a implementar la I.A en serio, miles de trabajos se van a ir a tomar viento para siempre.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



O compartido, por App, a 5€ por cabeza entre 5 se hacen 300km…


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Ya pero si ese túnel se hiciera a cuchara trabajarían ahí 100000 personas no 5 nada más… si se sigue extendiendo a todos los sectores… al final quien trabaja



Efectivamente, es lo que he dicho. Y si en vez de cucharas hiciesen el túnel a pellizcos, se podría tener a todo el país empleado, con un simple túnel.

Se estudia en primero de economía paco-leninista.


----------



## Tawanchai (4 Sep 2022)

Siempre y cuando no metan enchufe jaja


----------



## UpSpain (4 Sep 2022)

Como la IA se vuelva demasiado inteligente acabará pidiendo la baja por fibromialgia.


----------



## SineOsc (4 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde hay coches automáticos.
> 
> Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.
> 
> ...



La conducción autónoma no sólo se va a cargar a los taxistas, añade a los camioneros, repartidores, agricultores y hasta carretilleros.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Si la inteligencia humana está limitada más aún la "artificial".



Explica o doy por hecho que no has visto nada, pero lo verás.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde hay coches automáticos.
> 
> Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.
> 
> ...



Tampoco viste en su día un smartphone.


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Explica o doy por hecho que no has visto nada, pero lo verás.



La máquina no puede razonar, y tiene todo tipo de limitaciones. Nunca dejará de ser algo que* el limitado ser humano programa para actuar de una manera predeterminada y también limitada*. 
Llevamos años escuchando que las máquinas acabarían con el trabajo cuando sabemos que todo el "sistema de trabajo" está siendo controlado por los que crearon el mismo sistema para enriquecerse y tener el poder. 
Nadie se enriquece ni tiene el poder sobre otros si se destruye el mecanismo que mantiene el motor en marcha. 

Metrópolis Película en Castellano - YouTube


----------



## HaCHa (4 Sep 2022)

Las IAs ahora todavía no. Hacen faenas de mierda y no son seguras.

Nosotros pusimos una a mover los servos de unas pruebas clínicas y todo muy bonito hasta que te la liaba parda, una vez de cada cien. Pues con eso ya vale para que no se le pueda encasquetar eso a un paciente por sistema, da igual si no hay personal.
Y pasa igual con las traducciones: manejamos venga maquinaria china y apenas nadie sabe mandarín. Pues nada, tiramos de un software, que si lo hace AliExpress nosotros también podemos apañarnos con una aproximación macarrónica. Pues no te haces una idea del caos que se armó. Ha tenido que volver la señora Wang, la de las clavadas, a explicarnos los textos.

Olvidad las IAs. Les llevamos años de ventaja.


----------



## Vilux (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Da ejemolos porque salvo tú nadie ha notado nada.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> La máquina no puede razonar, y tiene todo tipo de limitaciones. Nunca dejará de ser algo que* el limitado ser humano programa para actuar de una manera predeterminada y también limitada*.
> Llevamos años escuchando que las máquinas acabarían con el trabajo cuando sabemos que todo el "sistema de trabajo" está siendo controlado por los que crearon el mismo sistema para enriquecerse y tener el poder.
> Nadie se enriquece ni tiene el poder sobre otros si se destruye el mecanismo que mantiene el motor en marcha.
> 
> Metrópolis Película en Castellano - YouTube



No lo comparto.
Ahora hay ia's que hacen las cosas mejor que los humanos y cada vez más. Antes no había una ia que traduzca, hable o conduzca. Lo de conducir ya está muy cerca.
No van a pasar hambra, porque se tendrán que subir impuestos a los favorecidos y dar más paguitas.


----------



## firoamanda83 (4 Sep 2022)

el que sobre masa trabajadora es un hecho totalmente ligado a que sobra masa consumidora y viceversa, no hay que preocuparse ya solucionarán esa situación


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Da ejemolos porque salvo tú nadie ha notado nada.



Ya se han dado varios.
Otros son los actores de voz y los picateclas.
Investigadores. Hay una ia que te investiga nuevos fármacos.
Los traductores han perdido mucho trabajo, aunque como dice el de arriba habrá cosas que AÚn hacen mal.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Sep 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> La conducción autónoma no sólo se va a cargar a los taxistas, añade a los camioneros, repartidores, agricultores y hasta carretilleros.



Y, desgraciadamente, también a las personas que por ocio se quieran desplazar del punto A al punto B.

El futuro del desplazamiento por carretera está más cerca de los pasillos aéreos que de lo que hoy en día disfrutamos.

Las IAs serán los gendarmes del nuevo ciclo. Un despotismo ilustrado 3.0, _todo_(*) para el pueblo pero sin el pueblo.


(*) Aquí _todo_ no se refiere a cantidad sino a control.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Y, desgraciadamente, también a las personas que por ocio se quieran desplazar del punto A al punto B.
> 
> El futuro del desplazamiento por carretera está más cerca de los pasillos aéreos que de lo que hoy en día disfrutamos.
> 
> ...



Al revés, el que se quiera desplazar lo va a poder hacer más barato, si es que los gobiernos no suben brutalmente los impuestos. Un coche autónomo no tiene que descansar ni cobra el software.


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



Lo de los coches automáticos no lo veo pero se me ocurren muchas profesiones "nobles" que podrían ser resueltas total o parcialmente por IA, por ejemplo, arquitecto, juez (en este caso mejoraría bastante la situación), diagnóstico médico... Taxistas y conductores de bus? puede, pero me parece mucho más complejo.


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No lo comparto.
> Ahora hay ia's que hacen las cosas mejor que los humanos y cada vez más.
> No van a pasar hambra, porque se tendrán que subir impuestos a los favorecidos y dar más paguitas.



Los "favorecidos" siempre serán los los mismos, los curritos. Y cuando queden cada vez menos de esos curritos, no habrá paguitas y entonces vendrá la guerra.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Jaja 20 años... 10 años ya me parece mucho e incluso 5. Ya hay cosas que lo están cambiando todo. Si sale en 1 o 2 años la conducir autónoma total dime si no cambia todo


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Lo de los coches automáticos no lo veo pero se me ocurren muchas profesiones "nobles" que podrían ser resueltas total o parcialmente por IA, por ejemplo, arquitecto, juez (en este caso mejoraría bastante la situación), diagnóstico médico... Taxistas y conductores de bus? puede, pero me parece mucho más complejo.



Busca el nivel que tiene ya la conducción autónoma y no en el foro. Puede que canbie tu opinión. Juez ya lo están pensando en Estonia para temas no muy complejos


----------



## Pirrakas (4 Sep 2022)

Hemos tenido varias revoluciones industriales. El mercado se adapta y por los puestos de trabajo que desaparecerán aparecerán otros tantos. Trabajo siempre va a haber pero hay que estar preparado para reciclarse si es necesario pero en Paguitaland eso es mucho pedir.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Al revés, el que se quiera desplazar lo va a poder hacer más barato, si es que los gobiernos no suben brutalmente los impuestos. Un coche autónomo no tiene que descansar ni cobra el software.



Se podrá desplazar donde le deje ir la IA, no donde uno quiera ir. Ese será el problema.


----------



## In brick we trust (4 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy convencido que las IAs van a traer una nueva revolución industrial. Así como lo hizo internet, las IAs vienen a ser omnipresentes en el día a día de la gente. Para bien o para mal.

En los últimos meses se han liberado varías de ellas de los grandes (Google, Microsoft,OpenAI) y es increíble lo que pueden hacer a nivel de creación de imágenes o textos. Y eso sólo es el comienzo, el aprendizaje ahora será exponencial y se aplicará la experiencia a nuevas tareas y sectores. 

Tareas como la conducción están condenadas a desaparecer al 9x por cien. Solo tareas específicas se salvarán y usarán las AIs de complemento. 
Y no solo porque sea más barato en el futuro, sino porque se va a impulsar desde los poderes. Van a obligar a que sean estas AIs las que conduzcan, que no se salten límites de velocidad, semáforos y todo bajo control. Los gobiernos van a estar encantados con todas esas herramientas de control…. Hasta que las AIs tomen también su trabajo al 9x por cien


----------



## AntiT0d0 (4 Sep 2022)

Eso que llamais IA seguro que es capaz de hacer lo que hace el borrego medio, ese es el nivel de las IA. NUNCA SERAN CAPACES DE *CREAR*.
Les podras enseñar el estilo de composicion de Mozart, pero nunca podran crear una obra sin los parametros que marcó en el pasado Mozart. Para que os hagais una idea, ningun instrumento "digital" que emite su sonido por un altavoz sera capaz de igualar el sonido de un instrumento acustico como un piano, una flauta, un violin.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Sep 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> NUNCA SERAN CAPACES DE *CREAR*.



es precisamente lo que hacen y mejor


----------



## elepwr (4 Sep 2022)

como programador creo que nos van a reemplazar, todavia faltan años pero si


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Sep 2022)

Este año han salido unas cuantas "IA" especializadas en remezclar imágenes. Eso es todo. Y ya se ha puesto media internet patas arriba, como si poco menos estuviera a punto de emerger Skynet.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Sep 2022)

Pues eso, que remezclan imágenes. Conozco lo que es una (mal llamada) "red neuronal" y las he usado desde bastante antes de que se pusieran de moda en los últimos años. No necesito videos de imberbes que acaban de descubrir que existen sin tener una pajolera de estadística, de modelos, y de nada que se parezca a nada útil.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (4 Sep 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> como programador creo que nos van a reemplazar, todavia faltan años pero si



Hace poco sacaron el GitHub copilot.









GitHub Copilot, el asistente para programar basado en IA, ya está disponible para todos: cuánto cuesta y quienes lo pueden usar gratis


GitHub Copilot, el asistente basado en la inteligencia artificial de OpenAI que sugiere código y funciones completas en tiempo real, ahora está disponible...




www.xataka.com


----------



## superloki (4 Sep 2022)

GPT-3... al final los redactores y gente que escribe en blogs o incluso novelas y libros online, se irán al carajo. Falta un poco para que se perfeccione del todo, pero ya da el pego en muchas cosas... de hecho, hay gente generando miles de páginas en contenido y sacando pasta con ello. Lo que pasa es que todavía es caro utilizarlo...


----------



## ShellShock (4 Sep 2022)

Las cosas son así. Hoy nadie echa de menos los serenos o a los talabarteros. Pero por mucho que la IA y en particular el Aprendizaje Automático avancen, estoy bastante convencido de que aparecerán nuevas necesidades y por tanto nuevas profesiones. Y el automatizar una profesión tampoco es una cosa fácil que se haga de un día para otro.

Lo que sí estaría bien es que cada vez nos pagasen mejor a los que nos dedicamos a esto. Pero en general en España todo lo que tiene que ver con la Informática está muy mal pagado y peor considerado todavía. Es lo que tiene este país de vendemotos y socialistas semianalfabetos de mierda. La única salida digna parece ser trabajar para empresas extranjeras.



superloki dijo:


> GPT-3... al final los redactores y gente que escribe en blogs o incluso novelas y libros online, se irán al carajo. Falta un poco para que se perfeccione del todo, pero ya da el pego en muchas cosas... de hecho, hay gente generando miles de páginas en contenido y sacando pasta con ello. Lo que pasa es que todavía es caro utilizarlo...



Los buenos escritores no creo que deban temer, pero desde luego los juntaletras de mierda sí. Ojalá vayan todos al paro.



Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Hace poco sacaron el GitHub copilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablemente los programadores en general y los que somos expertos en ML en particular seamos de lo último en ser reemplazado. El Copilot de GitHub es una ayuda muy buena, pero no genera código listo para empaquetar y desplegar. Todavía faltan muchos años para eso.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Sep 2022)

Otro hilo donde se sobreestima la capacidad de la IA actual y en los años venideros.


----------



## Soundblaster (4 Sep 2022)

Es lo mejor que puede ocurrir, que los trabajos de menor nivel que queden sin cubrir por la falta de natalidad se cubra con maquinas, no con sustitución etnica.

A mi me parece perfecto, en cualquier ambito laboral.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Pues me faltan ejemplos concretos de lo que estás diciendo, pero me parecería bien.
> 
> Los "trabajos" no se crean para tener entretenidos a los empleados, sino para satisfacer la necesidad de los clientes. Si la misma necesidad se puede satisfacer más eficientemente con menos esfuerzo y coste, pues mejor, no?
> 
> ¿O acaso se hacen los túneles del metro con cucharillas en vez de tuneladoras solo para mantener a la gente ocupada? Eso de hacer las cosas a mano pudiendo estar automatizadas es muy de primero de economía paco-leninista.



Con una tuneladora si aparece un fósil valioso único, no lo verás más 

Con cucharilla o pala, todo, incluso el más mínimo detalle será escrutado 


Lo mismo ocurre con la IA 

Cuando sepan tus movimientos y gustos para los próximos 3 años, antes incluso que tú decidas si ir el fin de semana de putas?

Que dirás? 
Nada, serás tan solo un producto que "cree" elegir en libertad, al que le venden ideas y cosas y las compraras y pensaras


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Sep 2022)

Estaban los trabajos más repetitivos y automatizables, y los creativos para los que se necesitaba una habilidad o don natural, y miles de horas de práctica. Lo sorprendente que esta _revolución _va a coartar una de esas necesidades que nos acompaña desde el principio de la humanidad, o como consecuencia la convertirá aún más en una afición improductiva, reduciendo la cantidad de personas que desarrollaran esa habilidad natural en todo su potencial -a no ser que tengan la _pensión vitalicia_ asegurada o contactos como hoy en día pasa con los pintores tradicionales y las galerías de arte-. En el campo de las artes gráficas el desarrollo de plataformas de investigación, como Stable Difussion, Dall-E, Midjourney, etc...puede anticiparnos la idea de lo que acabará siendo el futuro de esos nichos de trabajo actuales. Se llenarán de humo, de _artistas _de los _promps_. El valor se reducirá proporcionalmente a los tiempos de ejecución; perfecto para el consumo de usar y tirar. Ahora será una época de transición, y hasta profesionales actuales aprovecharán estas herramientas para acelerar sus entregas y sobrevivir en la cresta de la ola con el nombre sudado y ganado. Para la segunda ola, la expresividad gráfica virtuosa de origen humano estará muerta por la avaricia del mercado. 

Pues como alguien que hizo ilustración hace décadas y que tenía un impulso natural por dibujar, quedándome horas garabateando frente al papel, pienso de primeras que hay algo poco ético en esos servicios que van a trastocar aún más el denostado mundo de las artes gráficas y visuales -_los pinta monas_-: La ingente base de imágenes para dar respuesta a esas entradas textuales, recreando resultados ciertamente sorprendentes, parten de miles de creadores individuales a lo largo del tiempo, vivos o muertos. Y el negocio de estos proyectos a futuro es cobrar por membresías y uso de sus AIs, para cubrir las necesidades del mercado a partir del trabajo y estilos de otros artistas.

Le seguirán la música, o la literatura, las ciencias...Será definitivamente la era de los mediocres con ínfulas. Pobres hijos a los que les robaran las inquietudes.


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Este año han salido unas cuantas "IA" especializadas en remezclar imágenes. Eso es todo. Y ya se ha puesto media internet patas arriba, como si poco menos estuviera a punto de emerger Skynet.



Obviamente esto no es una conciencia artificial. Pero es una herramienta que acelera procesos, da resultados de nivel en segundos, y en campos antes impensables ¿Sabes las horas que llevaría a un ilustrador hacer ni tan siquiera una de esas imágenes?





__





Midjourney – Style Chart by Robomar AI Art | Weird Wonderful AI Art






weirdwonderfulai.art









__





Stable Diffusion – Micro Artist Studies | Weird Wonderful AI Art






weirdwonderfulai.art





El tema va más allá de lo que hoy en día ya hacen, es lo que harán en 3 o 5 años.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Sep 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## mr nobody (4 Sep 2022)

firoamanda83 dijo:


> el que sobre masa trabajadora es un hecho totalmente ligado a que sobra masa consumidora y viceversa, no hay que preocuparse ya solucionarán esa situación



espero que estes a salvo de la mega criba que se avecina


----------



## rudeboy (4 Sep 2022)

Esto de la ia es como las maquinas de 3d de hace 15 años ,que si era la tercera revolución industrial que si se hacían pistolas, coches etc...y para que han quedado hoy en día? Para que los frikis hagan sus guarjamers.
Otro coche volador que iba a venir del futuro, siempre habrá conductores porqué se pueden dar situaciones en las que una ia tenga que decidir entre atropellar un ciclista o dar un volantazo y empotrarse con el que viene en sentido contrario, a ver quién es el guapo que programa eso


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (4 Sep 2022)

En pocos años van a quedar pocos sectores donde realmente hagan falta trabajadores. hay muchisimos ejemplos, mirad las fabricas de coches, y mas ahora con los electricos, funcionan con muchos menos operarios, la automatización es bestial, paracen fabricas de Terminators.


----------



## Gerión (4 Sep 2022)

Nos enfrentamos a un mundo en el que las IAs son capaces de producir mejor contenido (y varios órdenes de magnitud más rápido) que el percentil 90 de los trabajadores de nivel universitario. Redactan mejor, ilustran mejor, resumen mejor, idean mejor, traducen mejor. Nos pensábamos que las máquinas sustituirían a los operarios, pero la realidad es que muchos vamos a ser simples operarios de los diseños de las máquinas.

El trabajo de mantenimiento y mejora de las IAs seguirá estando en manos humanas, pero serán las de una exigua minoría. El problema está en el futuro de la gran mayoría de los trabajadores: básicamente, lo único que se nos podrá ofrecer tras una vida de estudio y entrenamiento es una mísera oportunidad de entrar en ese club de mejora de las IAs. Y sólo por poco tiempo, ya que el ser humano común se desgasta y quema en pocos años. 

Sólo los genios, quizá uno de cada cincuenta millones de habitantes, quizá sólo uno cada varios siglos, tendrían justificado el tener que trabajar durante los cuarenta años de rigor. Para los demás, trabajar sólo esos pocos años de inspiración o no trabajar en absoluto (para no producir contenido peor que el de las máquinas) es lo más eficiente en tiempo y recursos. Seguiremos ahondando en el entendimiento del trabajo como "régimen de estabulación de adultos" (idéntico al régimen de aparcamiento de niños en el que se ha convertido toda la Educación, y su evolución natural) con miríadas de puestos absolutamente inútiles que existen únicamente para mantener la paz social.

Es una auténtica crisis del modelo calvinista y asiático, pues la cultura del trabajo esclavo y masivo de la sociedad contradice cada vez más el principio de mejora de la productividad. Ocurrió con el fin de la esclavitud negra; puede que este sea el fin de la esclavitud blanca. Otros modelos más cercanos como el mediterráneo, vital y familiar en su versión popular, contemplativo, estoico y monacal en la versión del filósofo, quizás puedan dar pistas sobre cómo enfocar el futuro de las masas.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 Sep 2022)

Poca IA necesitamos para sustituir a calientasillas que no saben hacer su trabajo.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Con una tuneladora si aparece un fósil valioso único, no lo verás más
> 
> Con cucharilla o pala, todo, incluso el más mínimo detalle será escrutado
> 
> ...



Ignoras ampliamente en qué consiste la IA.


----------



## Hipotecator (4 Sep 2022)

Mucha pelicula, hay en todo esto,,,,,, pero que pongan robots a mansalva, e IA por todas partes, que ya se estan tardando. Asi en el parque del barrio todos los parados nos pondremos de acuerdo para dar los siguientes palos.... 



========================


----------



## Hipotecator (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Ya pero si ese túnel se hiciera a cuchara trabajarían ahí 100000 personas no 5 nada más… si se sigue extendiendo a todos los sectores… al final quien trabaja



pues las putas maquinas que trabajen, que para eso estan... Y que pasa entonces, pues que el capitalismo ya no tiene salida, Game Over!!!!.... y todos contentos, a trabajar su putisima madre... 



......................


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Sep 2022)

En España se perderán muy pocos, casi ningún trabajo requiere inteligencia


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Sep 2022)

A la IA se le dan bien tareas muy específicas y repetitivas, pero no para sustituir puestos de trabajo creativos donde se necesite espontaneidad y pivotaje.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Contabilidad ya la hace una IA con software totalmente sola, por poner un ejemplo



Será en la Nasa.
A nivel de usuario es una puta moerda. Y asi desde hace muuuchcos años
Es algo en lo qie no se avanza.
Has ido a decir algo qie no es cierto. Lo siento.

El poner en una cta contable u otra un gasto es un ejercicio de inteligencia al cual una maquina no está, al menos de mento, preparada


----------



## Kazajo13 (4 Sep 2022)

La evolución de la IA y todo lo asociado es imparable, el ser humano tiene limitaciones y no podremos adaptarnos a tantos cambios, el que piense que saldrán nuevos trabajos para los humanos simplemente se esta engañando porque la IA podrá ocupar ese nicho laboral antes que nosotros mismos.

Llegado a ese punto será evidente que sobra la mayoría de población, quedarán los ricos en grandes corporaciones y algunas reservas de humanos que se hayan negado a todo este cambio.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Sep 2022)

,


Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ya se han dado varios.
> Otros son los actores de voz y los picateclas.
> Investigadores. Hay una ia que te investiga nuevos fármacos.
> Los traductores han perdido mucho trabajo, aunque como dice el de arriba habrá cosas que AÚn hacen mal.



Mentira todo menos lo de los traductores, aun asi las traducciones juradas te las tiene que hacer una persona.
La IA no investiga nuevos farmacos, se intenta descubrir farmacos mediante un modelo matematico llamado QSAR (una regresion, vamos)
Los picateclas, cientificos, etc son los que crean estos modelos asi que no van a ser reemplazados.

Ojalá fuera cierto, el día que exista una IA fuerte que investigue y haga experimentos por si sola dia y noche habremos alcanzado la singularidad


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (4 Sep 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Nos enfrentamos a un mundo en el que las IAs son capaces de producir mejor contenido (y varios órdenes de magnitud más rápido) que el percentil 90 de los trabajadores de nivel universitario.



Todo el mundo sabe hacer corta y pega de retales, que es lo que hacen las IAs por ahora (muy rápido, eso sí).


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (4 Sep 2022)

Ya lo dijo Niño Becerra , la tecnología por cada empleo que crea destruye siete.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> A la IA se le dan bien tareas muy específicas y repetitivas, pero no para sustituir puestos de trabajo creativos donde se necesite espontaneidad y pivotaje.



Ja ja ja ja ja

Ya, como la creatividad que hay detrás de los jits musicales con los que nos bombardean desde hace 20 años.

Con el programa adecuado cualquiera puede ser creativo, y eso se debe a que el software cada vez suple más características humanas.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (4 Sep 2022)

Yo sólo sé que mandé el copilot a tomar por culo porque no dejaba de soltarme código espagueti


----------



## Abrojo (4 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> GPT-3... al final los redactores y gente que escribe en blogs o incluso novelas y libros online, se irán al carajo. Falta un poco para que se perfeccione del todo, pero ya da el pego en muchas cosas... de hecho, hay gente generando miles de páginas en contenido y sacando pasta con ello. Lo que pasa es que todavía es caro utilizarlo...



Cusndo todo pueda hacerse tan fácil nada valdrá la pena


----------



## Abrojo (4 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Esto de la ia es como las maquinas de 3d de hace 15 años ,que si era la tercera revolución industrial que si se hacían pistolas y coches etc...y para que han quedado hoy en día? Para que los frikis hagan sus guarjamers.
> Otro coche volador que iba a venir del futuro, siempre habrá conductores porqué se pueden dar situaciones en las que una ia tenga que decidir entre atropellar un ciclista o dar un volantazo y empotrarse con el que viene en sentido contrario, a ver quién es el guapo que programa eso



Habrá, creo que hay, filósofos y humanistas que trabajan en entrenar Ia con ética


----------



## trancos123 (4 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



En el mundo de la programación ya se está empezando a ver ( copilot ), a corto medio plazo aumentará la productividad y sueldos, a medio largo plazo se cargará a muchos programadores.

Mi recomendación: aprovechaos al máximo del mercado y ganad el máximo de dinero, pero ahorrad al máximo para cuando las cosas se pongan chungas.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Esto de la ia es como las maquinas de 3d de hace 15 años ,que si era la tercera revolución industrial que si se hacían pistolas y coches etc...y para que han quedado hoy en día? Para que los frikis hagan sus guarjamers.
> Otro coche volador que iba a venir del futuro, siempre habrá conductores porqué se pueden dar situaciones en las que una ia tenga que decidir entre atropellar un ciclista o dar un volantazo y empotrarse con el que viene en sentido contrario, a ver quién es el guapo que programa eso


----------



## Cygnus Saint (4 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Olvidad las IAs. Les llevamos años de ventaja.



El tiempo lineal no es importante. No es "Si nosotros hemos tardado 50 años, las máquinas tardaran como poco 25"
AlphaZero se entrena a sí misma en 4 horas. En 4 horas pasa de conocer las reglas básicas del ajedrez a ser mejor que cualquier otro software de ajedrez perfeccionado durante muchos años y con una base de datos de decenas de miles de partidas reales.
Evidentemente cada tarea es distinta, pero esto da una idea de la potencia que se puede alcanzar hoy día.



Chatarrero dijo:


> pero se me ocurren muchas profesiones "nobles" que podrían ser resueltas total o parcialmente por IA, por ejemplo, arquitecto, juez (en este caso mejoraría bastante la situación), diagnóstico médico... Taxistas y conductores de bus? puede, pero me parece mucho más complejo.



Me quedo a cuadros pensando cómo puedes estimar el derecho más sencillo que conducir para una máquina. Ya te anticipio que es todo lo contrario. Conducir es una tarea específica y sus pasos intermedios y objetivos son concretos. El derecho es mucho más abstracto, ya que sus reglas están escritas en lenguaje humano, que es ambiguo. ¿Cómo se ataca un caso para el que haya dos precedentes contradictorios?
La arquitectura es posible que esté a medio camino: no sería difícil alimentar a una IA con miles de edificios, pero claro, su trabajo ha de ser totalmente supervisado por un experto. Acertaste con el diagnóstico médico, ya hay IA diagnosticando enfermedades específicas mejor que médicos humanos.



AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Eso que llamais IA seguro que es capaz de hacer lo que hace el borrego medio, ese es el nivel de las IA. NUNCA SERAN CAPACES DE *CREAR*.
> Les podras enseñar el estilo de composicion de Mozart, pero nunca podran crear una obra sin los parametros que marcó en el pasado Mozart. Para que os hagais una idea, ningun instrumento "digital" que emite su sonido por un altavoz sera capaz de igualar el sonido de un instrumento acustico como un piano, una flauta, un violin.



No es que no sean capaces de crear, es que ya lo están haciendo. Estás comentiendo la absurdez de darle a "CREAR" el significado de "CREAR DE LA NADA". Eso no existe, para nadie. Todo lo que se crea o imagina parte de mezclas o variaciones de experiencias anteriores. No hay ahí ninguna limitación para una máquina.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Sep 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> La máquina no puede razonar, y tiene todo tipo de limitaciones. Nunca dejará de ser algo que* el limitado ser humano programa para actuar de una manera predeterminada y también limitada*.
> Llevamos años escuchando que las máquinas acabarían con el trabajo cuando sabemos que todo el "sistema de trabajo" está siendo controlado por los que crearon el mismo sistema para enriquecerse y tener el poder.
> Nadie se enriquece ni tiene el poder sobre otros si se destruye el mecanismo que mantiene el motor en marcha.
> 
> Metrópolis Película en Castellano - YouTube



No.


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Sep 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> El tiempo lineal no es importante. No es "Si nosotros hemos tardado 50 años, las máquinas tardaran como poco 25"
> AlphaZero se entrena a sí misma en 4 horas. En 4 horas pasa de conocer las reglas básicas del ajedrez a ser mejor que cualquier otro software de ajedrez con una base de datos de decenas de miles de partidas reales.
> Evidentemente cada tarea es distinta, pero esto da una idea de la potencia que se puede alcanzar hoy día.
> 
> ...



He ejercido la abogacía, si me van a juzgar, elijo la máquina. Lo de la conducción autónoma no termino de verlo claro pero no por la máquina sino por los humanos con los que habrá de compartir la vía, trenes autónomos? Ahí si.


----------



## rudeboy (4 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Habrá, creo que hay, filósofos y humanistas que trabajan en entrenar Ia con ética



Filósofos y humanistas del PSOE por ejemplo? Las universidades rebosan de ellos.


----------



## jkaza (4 Sep 2022)

Y de qué van a trabajar los funcivagos y las charos pelofrito? Es que nadie piensa en las charos pelofrito?!


----------



## trancos123 (4 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> ,
> Mentira todo menos lo de los traductores, aun asi las traducciones juradas te las tiene que hacer una persona.
> La IA no investiga nuevos farmacos, se intenta descubrir farmacos mediante un modelo matematico llamado QSAR (una regresion, vamos)
> Los picateclas, cientificos, etc son los que crean estos modelos asi que no van a ser reemplazados.
> ...



Poco a poco





__





| Aristegui Noticias






aristeguinoticias.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## lappin7 (4 Sep 2022)

Sí, ya va a tope en educación
Y lo presentan como si un chatbot fuera mejor que un profesor, que ve actitudes, constancia, etc.
Como si fuera la oportunidad de tener el pasaporte de ciudadanía de un mundo mejor.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Sep 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> He ejercido la abogacía, si me van a juzgar, elijo la máquina. Lo de la conducción autónoma no termino de verlo claro pero no por la máquina sino por los humanos con los que habrá de compartir la vía, trenes autónomos? Ahí si.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Vamos otro crecepelo ,llevan anunciando la cura del cáncer para los próximos 10 años desde hace 30 años ,que si genoma ,que si células madres etc etc...
> Pero al final te enchufan la quimio y a cruzar los dedos como toda la vida ,o bisturí y tijera como los cirujanos barberos de la edad media ,pero con anestesia. Coño la anestesia! Eso si que hizo avanzar a la humanidad! Ni ia ni pollas en vinagre, la anestesia!!



A mamar paleto!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (4 Sep 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> He ejercido la abogacía, si me van a juzgar, elijo la máquina.



Me parece muy bien, pero lo que digo es que para una máquina ejercer la abogacía es un problema al menos un orden de magnitud más complicado que conducir un vehículo por la vía pública.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, pero lo que digo es que para una máquina ejercer la abogacía es un problema al menos un orden de magnitud más complicado que conducir un vehículo por la vía pública.



La diferencia es que nos cuesta más asumir los "errores" de la IA que de los humanos, pero estoy seguro de que con las IA actuales obtendríamos menos sentencias aberrantes que con los jueces actuales.


----------



## Terminus (4 Sep 2022)

Cuando relacioneis los avances en IA disponibles con los cambios demográficos y sociales veréis la luz


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Sep 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, pero lo que digo es que para una máquina ejercer la abogacía es un problema al menos un orden de magnitud más complicado que conducir un vehículo por la vía pública.





Guanotopía dijo:


> La diferencia es que nos cuesta más asumir los "errores" de la IA que de los humanos, pero estoy seguro de que con las IA actuales obtendríamos menos sentencias aberrantes que con los jueces actuales.



Solo con dejar a la IA la valoración de la prueba... La gente no se imagina cuántas veces se dicta sentencia sin que el juzgador se haya enterado de que va la película.


----------



## Waterman (4 Sep 2022)

El trabajo de un programador no es solo codificar, eso es parte del proceso y una parte fundamental de este es entender el problema. Es por eso que el outsourcing a India etc no ha funcionado, por muy bien que programen (...) fallaba la comunicacion.

Y por eso mismo hasta que no haya una IA que pase el test de Turing el programador no es sustituible. Si que es cierto que podran facilitar la labor en algun aspecto pero poco mas, falta aun mucho para lo que comentas.


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja ja
> 
> Ya, como la creatividad que hay detrás de los jits musicales con los que nos bombardean desde hace 20 años.
> 
> Con el programa adecuado cualquiera puede ser creativo, y eso se debe a que el software cada vez suple más características humanas.



No me refiero a ese tipo de creatividad, sino el de desarrollar un producto de principio a fin.


----------



## ChortiHunter (5 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde hay coches automáticos.
> 
> Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.
> 
> ...



"Ya verás en dos semanas, ya veras."
Mucho gilipichi metido en el mundillo improductivo de la programación sanguijueleando la sangre de los trabajadores que sostienen la sociedad. No se dan cuenta que son los esclavos. Una vez la maquina que recolecta el algodón está hecha, ya no son necesarios.


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

La programación tiene mucho de creatividad humana, dudo mucho que una IA la sustituya. Se aplicará a procesos automáticos y tediosos eso sí. Y más que una desventaja para los que programadores, sera una ventaja añadida que les quitará mucho curro..


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, pero lo que digo es que para una máquina ejercer la abogacía es un problema al menos un orden de magnitud más complicado que conducir un vehículo por la vía pública.



O que limpiar mesas y servir cafes


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero una IA a 5 NPCs.



Interesante el vídeo. Está claro que las IA's se van a cargar antes tanto trabajos creativos, como trabajos que requieran conocimiento formal y con normas, por ejemplo arquitecto.
Los trabajos físicos requieren IA + robots, y a estos últimos todavía les queda algo más. 
Pero igualmente, todo llegará.
Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Kolobok (5 Sep 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> He ejercido la abogacía, si me van a juzgar, elijo la máquina. Lo de la conducción autónoma no termino de verlo claro pero no por la máquina sino por los humanos con los que habrá de compartir la vía, trenes autónomos? Ahí si.



Eres tontísimo


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues eso, que remezclan imágenes. Conozco lo que es una (mal llamada) "red neuronal" y las he usado desde bastante antes de que se pusieran de moda en los últimos años. No necesito videos de imberbes que acaban de descubrir que existen sin tener una pajolera de estadística, de modelos, y de nada que se parezca a nada útil.



Es que los humanos también remezclan imágenes, sonidos, palabras, ideas, etc, cuando crean. Nadie crea de la nada. Nadie puede crear música si nunca antes escucho sonido alguno. La creatividad es ensayo y error.


----------



## waukegan (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Yo he mandado a gente al paro con scripts de 100 líneas. No es algo de lo que me sienta orgulloso, y de hecho hace años que ya no estoy en ese negocio pero todo lo que os podáis imaginar es poco.


----------



## mxmanu (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



Subir a un coche automático??? Ni de coña. Aun quedan muchos años para eso, ni lo veremos.

Por cierto, ya hay teleoperadores que imitan a humanos, bastante buenos por cierto, pero no dan la talla aún.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (5 Sep 2022)

Entre arrancar la industria y produccion a occidente de casi todo para tener que importarlo (ejquesino hay que pagarles mas a los curritos).
Y la mierda de automatizacion en peustos medios tipicos y no en los bajos de mierda donde no hacen mas que llamar a inmigrantes ilegales que luego la mitad vienen a robar o vivir d ela paguita, menuda mierda.

Hice un analisis desde la pasada crisis y es por esa confianza de estas elites genocidas y obsesivas en tener esclavos robots y automatizado todo para no mimarnos como en la guerra fria pasada.
Para ellos consumimos sus recursos y ya tienen preparado el mapa de ruta a su distopia, donde de camino eres puta+esclava+pones la cama y te inyectan cosas experimentales (tanto a hombres, como a mujeres).

Del sector de transporte y comercio he visto una reduccion de peustos brutal y que siguen con ella, sobre todo en oficinas o en caja o almacen y venta-reposicion.

No obstante por carretera les queda, los sistemas autonomos son simples autopilots que requieren gestion constante del conductor (no valen ni para ir afeitandose o mirando las noticias) y encima en cambio de carretera o atascos dejan que desear aun y ha habido accidentes.
Si valen para si hay error del conductor o se queda dormido librar un accidente y siendo gestionado por el conductor son geniales.

Por mucho nivel que alcancen todas las maquinas FALLAN alguna vez, y esta el tema responsabilidad asi que al transporte por carretera le quedan al menos 15 años o 20, mucho antes deberan poner al conductor supervisor de ese automatismo.
El metro de MADRID si fuera automatico se quedaria tirado mas veces, porque falla la parada automatica o acelerador automatico, lo podeis ver a veces que van a mano para situarlo en la estacion.
Estos son los trenes mas automatizados que hay y los que van mas lejos y llevan carga por lo visto les queda bufff.

Ejemplo de aparato automatizado hasta el limite (drones), sin embargo reqieren de 1-2 personas y sera asi durante años (eso solo hablando de su manejo-pilotaje y visual), porque hay que conectarlo, cargarlos, etc o gestionarlos.



Tawanchai dijo:


> Pero se da la paradoja que se es más productivo con menos empleados, se produce muchos más pero menos gente trabaja para poder comprar ese servicio y cada vez más



Se contradice el lema de Henry Ford, asi que sospecho que ya tienen todo el dinero y quieren eliminarnos, se ha visto demasiado claro con la plandemia, joder no les bastaba habernos eliminado a tiempo futuro entre pobreza, ingenieria social, feminazismo y demas a la mitad de niños o 2 terceras partes que tendrian que haber nacido en occidente para sustituir a sus antepasados?

Encima nos traen muertos de hambre para subir precios, robarnos impuestos y crear inseguridad y esclavitud.



Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



Un coche automatico de primeras cuesta bastante mas pasta y no llega al grado 4-5 que comentas, le queda siglos a eso, estan a ver si homologan el grado 3... que aun andan por el 2.
Mantener esos sistemas funcionando cuesta una pasta.
Los servicios seran oligopolios robando al cliente y espiaran sus voces y trayectos.
No hay suficientes chips, y Taiwan va a caer en manos Chinas a este paso.

Un currito que gana 10-15 euros brutos la hora es caro? lo caro es el coche y la energia que quema.

En caso de accidente quien pringa eh? si nadie firma ni va al volante.




Pirrakas dijo:


> Hemos tenido varias revoluciones industriales. El mercado se adapta y por los puestos de trabajo que desaparecerán aparecerán otros tantos. Trabajo siempre va a haber pero hay que estar preparado para reciclarse si es necesario pero en Paguitaland eso es mucho pedir.



Reciclarse en esos temas es tiempo y dinero que solo las elites pueden hacer.
En España la formacion es un cuento interminable o una estafa continua y te lo dice uno que se dedica a ello.
Esos ciertos temas surgidos requiere de un grado de conocimiento de matematicas o de ciertas areas muy avanzado que yo por ejemplo ni poseo para hacer big data o siquiera programar y eso que de ciencias controlo y mates asequibles las llevo hasta en mi curro usando.
Piden ya un nvel C1 de Inglés en muchos sitios que es jodido de lograr, en clase obrera sin ser un superdotado mas alla del First o B1-B2 es jodido y la otra via es palmar casi pasta de camarero en otro pais para aprenderlo durante tiempo.

Tienes la otra via curros fisicos o arreglar cosas, si tehas criado con el lema que dices, entonces como coño vas a hacer eso que jamas has hecho en tu puta vida?
Y mira que yo hacia algo de mantenimeinto en un curro la parte mas facil y flipas para la de reparar que debes tardar poquiiiiisimo, cosa que pocos ya no es que sepan o no es que deben hacerlo muy rapido y bien.

Precisamente yo no comprendo como no mandan a tomar por culo la inmigracion ilegal y no inventan mas maquinaria para el campo, para la construccion y demases.
Justo inventan cosas para joder al currito patrio y medio, porque ni se ven maquinas de patatas en todas las zonas agricolas, ni se ven otras maquinas recolectoras vaya.

Porque no eliminan los millones de TRABAJADORES PUBLICOS A DEDO , POLITICOS Y GENTUZA ASOCIADA EN COSAS INUTILES QUE TENEMOS EN EUROPA?
Si con Franco sin ordenadores habia menos funcionarios que ahora? 
Por QUÉ la UE dicta leyes para inventarse puestos de curro para sus amigos? cuando las leyes antes eran mas liberales y optimas para fomentar empleo, riqueza economica y una clase MEDIA y OBRERA DIGNA.



PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Se podrá desplazar donde le deje ir la IA, no donde uno quiera ir. Ese será el problema.



Y monitorizado y controlado por sensores, camaras y micros, menuda alegria ir en un coche sin decir lo que te salga de las pelotas o que te prohiba poner musica de antes o un tema critico porque va contra la ingeneiria social.
En ciertas profesiones ya estan acojonados porque les monitorizan casi todo, que alegria contratar un servicio para eso eh?


----------



## imaginARIO (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## estroboscopico (5 Sep 2022)

No os engañéis, las IAs van a sustituir en el 100% al ser humano y las IAs no tienen nada que ver con la programación, son sistemas de aprendizaje autónomo. 

Una vez aprenden algo generan un algoritmo que puede ser compartido en otros ordenadores o dispositivos.

Además una IA tarde o temprano si no es que ya está y desde hace mucho, podrá automejorarse para ser más eficiente en la tarea de aprender.

Se acabó, que no os engañen, esto ya está aquí, otra cosa es que no nos lo enseñen por miedo a nuestra reacción, pero estar está.

¿Por qué creéis que las tecnológicas durante varias décadas han estado tan obsesionados con conseguir datos de todo tipo, ya sea de navegación o de lo que sea? Pues para entrenar a las IA para escudriñar nuestro comportamiento y así manipularnos a través de las redes sociales o cualquier otro método.

Lo dicho, se acabó y muy probablemente esta crisis está diseñada para implantar la mano de obra robótica e ir desplazando a la humana. Al principio por ser un mal menor, después porque con las paguitas a nadie le interesará trabajar y al final nos eliminarán a las malas cuando queden pocos jóvenes.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Subir a un coche automático??? Ni de coña. Aun quedan muchos años para eso, ni lo veremos.
> 
> Por cierto, ya hay teleoperadores que imitan a humanos, bastante buenos por cierto, pero no dan la talla aún.



Visitas otras webs más que burbuja?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Yo he mandado a gente al paro con scripts de 100 líneas. No es algo de lo que me sienta orgulloso, y de hecho hace años que ya no estoy en ese negocio pero todo lo que os podáis imaginar es poco.



Y seguro que así miles más pero no hay datos ni lo van a decir "he despedido porque tengo una ia que me lo hace gratis o más barato". Ni la gente despedida se va a enterar.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Si no has visto nada el problema es tuyo.


----------



## Edgard (5 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Pues me faltan ejemplos concretos de lo que estás diciendo, pero me parecería bien.
> 
> Los "trabajos" no se crean para tener entretenidos a los empleados, sino para satisfacer la necesidad de los clientes. Si la misma necesidad se puede satisfacer más eficientemente con menos esfuerzo y coste, pues mejor, no?
> 
> ¿O acaso se hacen los túneles del metro con cucharillas en vez de tuneladoras solo para mantener a la gente ocupada? Eso de hacer las cosas a mano pudiendo estar automatizadas es muy de primero de economía paco-leninista.



Si mi amor, pero tiene que haber un equilibrio.

Sino ya no habrá clientes que compren. LO entiendes mi sielo o te faltan galones honey?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Mi gran renuncia. Hace años dejé mi estresante dedicación para comprar con mis ahorros mi tiempo de vida y libertad. Quien te paga te domina


Que buena Ataraxio, no sabia que habías dejado de remar y me alegro por ti. En mi empresa el otro día se jubilaba un hombre y andaba muerto en vida porque quería seguir trabajando, no entiendo a la gente que no sabe disfrutar de vivir y solo quiere ser esclavizada pero la gran mayoría es así...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Todos los trabajos serán para los robots. Taylorismo, Fordismo y Toyotismo no previeron la inteligencia artificial e internet .


https://www.xataka.com/legislacion-y-derechos/esta-jueza-ia-sus-respuestas-parecen-bastante-imparciales-ventajas-problemas-sustituir-a-jueces-robots La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo. Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ashe (5 Sep 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> No os engañéis, las IAs van a sustituir en el 100% al ser humano y las IAs no tienen nada que ver con la programación, son sistemas de aprendizaje autónomo.
> 
> Una vez aprenden algo generan un algoritmo que puede ser compartido en otros ordenadores o dispositivos.
> 
> ...



Ya te adelanto que para eso falta mínimo 100 años en el mejor de los casos para empezar a ver algo, otra cosa es que la IA facilite ciertas cosas, como la maquina arregló la vida del denominado obrero, pues con esto pasará algo parecido en ese sentido

Quien quiera ver a Skynet como mucho podrá verlo en el cine...


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Ya te adelanto que para eso falta mínimo 100 años en el mejor de los casos para empezar a ver algo, otra cosa es que la IA facilite ciertas cosas, como la maquina arregló la vida del denominado obrero, pues con esto pasará algo parecido en ese sentido
> 
> Quien quiera ver a Skynet como mucho podrá verlo en el cine...



No estás actualizado, como el campechano del siglo 19 que aún no había visto el tren. O las tribus que no han visto el avión. Casi todo lo que se hace puede ser sustituido y en 10 años un gran %.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Si mi amor, pero tiene que haber un equilibrio.
> 
> Sino ya no habrá clientes que compren. LO entiendes mi sielo o te faltan galones honey?



La solución es subida de impuestos a empresas, paguita mínima vital y reducción de costes de producción.


----------



## Saco de papas (5 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo una empresa de ia con varios compañeros, nos dedicamos a ciberseguridad y poco más.

No se hasta que punto se perderan empleos en otras áreas, en la mía lo dudo.

Hay que ser muy friki y un atrapao mental para dedicarse a estás cosas. No te creas que hay tanta gente.

Lo único que puedo decirte, es que te espían hasta la médula, no solo saben exactamente donde estás, si no que además lo saben ya por varios medios, no solo por el móvil.


----------



## Dreyfus (5 Sep 2022)

No sé en qué mundo vivís. El primer día que un coche automático atropelle a un negro pudiendo haber atropellado a un blanco, se acabaron los coches automáticos. El día que una IA juez condene a un negro por robar en un supermercado, se acabó la IA. El día que una IA (que se basa en reconocimiento de patrones) decida que las mujeres son candidatas menos apropiadas que los hombres para ciertos trabajos, se acabó la IA. Y etc. , etc.


----------



## Refused (5 Sep 2022)

mientras las AI no voten, aquí los únicos que seguirán rellenando cosas en papel y haciendo fotocopias en él años 2167, serán los funcionarios. De eso sí que puedo estar seguro. A esos no los echa ni Skynet 4.0


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Yo solo conozco una caso y es una traductora.


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2022)

]


11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde hay coches automáticos.
> 
> Yo todavía no he visto ninguno.



En Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Niño Becerra , la tecnología por cada empleo que crea destruye siete.



Es literalmente al revés pero no vamos a pedirle peras al olmo.


----------



## Chatarrero (5 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Eres tontísimo



Me temo que nunca llegaré a tu nivel.


----------



## PIA (5 Sep 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Las IAs ahora todavía no. Hacen faenas de mierda y no son seguras.
> 
> Nosotros pusimos una a mover los servos de unas pruebas clínicas y todo muy bonito hasta que te la liaba parda, una vez de cada cien. Pues con eso ya vale para que no se le pueda encasquetar eso a un paciente por sistema, da igual si no hay personal.
> Y pasa igual con las traducciones: manejamos venga maquinaria china y apenas nadie sabe mandarín. Pues nada, tiramos de un software, que si lo hace AliExpress nosotros también podemos apañarnos con una aproximación macarrónica. Pues no te haces una idea del caos que se armó. Ha tenido que volver la señora Wang, la de las clavadas, a explicarnos los textos.
> ...



Hace poco recibí una oferta de un startap. Se trataba de una IA que supuestamente hablaba con clientes. Estaba destinada a las ventas. La oferta en si era director de ventas, para dirigir a los comerciales para vender la supuesta IA. 
Pero......no eran tus IA destinadas para ventas? Para qué quieres un equipo humano para vender tu IA? Ponla a trabajar y que se vende a si misma, así ahorras una pasta, ¿No?


----------



## Akathistos (5 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Habrá, creo que hay, filósofos y humanistas que trabajan en entrenar Ia con ética



Que raramente son verdaderos filósofos o humanistas, y lo que esos señores y los que les pagan llaman ética tampoco es ética. Es muy probable que esas IAs den mucho miedo porque estén alimentadas con enfoques utilitaristas, materialistas y malthusianos.


----------



## vic252525 (5 Sep 2022)

recepcinistas, atencion al cliente, administración
choferes


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Seguimos generalizando con la expresión "Inteligencia Artificial" y seguimos banalizando el uso "es que las IAs"...."pues verás cuando una IA"....

"Inteligencia artificial " es la cosa más genérica que existe, de hecho, nadie se pone de acuerdo en definir que significa la expresión Inteligencia Artificial, pero si lo definimos rigurosamente, que es como debería ser, un sistema de inteligencia artificial es un sistema que realiza una tarea similar a la que realizaría un ser humano, con razonamiento y aprendizaje, normalmente estas dos cosas basadas en redes neuronales. Esta definición es la que más se ajusta por lógica a "inteligencia artificial", es decir un cerebro artificial, y por lo tanto dejaría fuera al 90% del software que la gente cree -por desconocimiento- que es una inteligencia artificial.

El término mola mucho, es muy llamativo e invita a la ciencia ficción y a fliparse y tal, pero sintiéndolo mucho, hay que bajar a la tierra. Lo que vosotros llamais y/o creéis que es inteligencia artificial, es un simple software con apariencia inteligente, pero no es más que código con muchos bucles y condicionales que cubre muchas situaciones y da la sensación de que es inteligente, pero no lo es. Un programador sabrá de lo que hablo.



Pocos, POQUÍSIMOS sistemas de inteligencia artificial REAL existen hoy en día:

- reconocimiento de voz basado en redes neuronales.
- reconocimiento de imágenes basado en redes neuronales.
- conducción autónoma basado en redes neuronales.
- sistemas de aprendizaje basados en redes neuronales.
- sistemas expertos basados en redes neuronales.

Existe la inteligencia artificial, hay sistemas de IA real funcionando, pero son muchísimos menos de los que creéis...MUCHÍSIMOS MENOS.
A día de hoy, hay mucha menos inteligencia artificial de la que pensáis. No se le puede llamar inteligencia artificial a cualquier software que tome decisiones porque eso es incorrecto. Igual que hace tiempo se puso de moda el famoso Big data y llamaban big data a manejar una tabla de Excel con 20 filas, ahora está de moda llamarlo a todo inteligencia artificial. Existe y en un futuro hará muchos empleos humanos innecesarios, pero queda tiempo para eso y a día de hoy, de todo lo que llamáis "inteligencia artificial", lo es realmente un 5-10%

Si a alguien le interesa y quiere curiosear que es realmente esto de la inteligencia artificial, le recomiendo que le eche un vistazo al libraco de *Russel y Norvig "Inteligencia Artificial: un enfoque moderno".* Os aseguro que dejaréis de ver la IA como una cosa futurista y mágica y veréis como ni hay tanta inteligencia artificial como pensabais ni es una cosa de ciencia-ficción.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (5 Sep 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Si mi amor, pero tiene que haber un equilibrio.
> 
> Sino ya no habrá clientes que compren. LO entiendes mi sielo o te faltan galones honey?



No, idiota. No es necesario excavar túneles con cucharillas para así pagarle sueldos a miles de personas que luego serán los que cojan el metro pagándolo con el sueldo que reciben por sacar tierra con cucharillas.

Esa gente que se dedique a otra puta cosa.

Lo captas o te hago un croquis?


----------



## V10 5.2 (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Reciclarse o morir, entre la web3, blockchain, ai, big data, etc. hay 30 sectores de programación nuevos por cada uno que se ha eliminado.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Al revés, el que se quiera desplazar lo va a poder hacer más barato, si es que los gobiernos no suben brutalmente los impuestos. Un coche autónomo no tiene que descansar ni cobra el software.



La gasolina la tendra que pagar igual


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Van a obligar a que sean estas AIs las que conduzcan, que no se salten límites de velocidad, semáforos y todo bajo control.



Me imagino un viaje desde madrid a Asturias o Almería respetando todos los límites, puede ser tan lento como seguro


----------



## Tales90 (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Las únicas máquinas que veo que quitan el trabajo a la gente, son del tipo de las gasolineras y necesitan que el cliente haga la mitad del trabajo.


----------



## Gorkako (5 Sep 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ]
> 
> En Phoenix, Arizona



El negocio estará en echar la gasolina o ponerlo a cargar


----------



## mol (5 Sep 2022)

Ya se encargan los indios y polacos del sector IT de ralentizar, joder y distorsionar todo proyecto para que la IA nunca vea la luz


----------



## Jackblack (5 Sep 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> La conducción autónoma no sólo se va a cargar a los taxistas, añade a los camioneros, repartidores, agricultores y hasta carretilleros.



Es lo que llevo diciendo años...
Y eso q lo tienen frenado como la mayoría de cosas para q los remeros sigan ocupados en las galeras.
La auténtica crisis es la del trabajo y el trabajo más común del.mundo es el de conductor de algo (camionero, repartidor, taxista, autobusero y un.largo etc)
Estos tipos de trabajos representan el 20% del trabajo TOTAL MUNDIAL, en cuanto lo introduzcan habrá una subida de golpe en la automatización del trabajo, pasando de un 40% del trabajo total realizado por MAQUINAS a un 60% en pocos años...
De ahí todo el follón de la necesidad del cambio de modelo económico y de vida, la tecnología bien usada nos libera de muchas cosas banales, pero tb se está mal usando para controlarnos.
Los cambios importantes siempre traen daños colaterales.
Un Ciudadano con tiempo libre es mucho más peligroso para el estado que un remero de galera.


----------



## Jackblack (5 Sep 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Yo solo conozco una caso y es una traductora.











Robot chino vence a 15 médicos en diagnóstico de tumores cerebrales


El sistema de inteligencia artificial chino ganó 2-0 a un equipo de quince prestigiosos médicos.




www.colombia.com




Y esta ya es vieja 
Hay una del 2021 q tiene una efectividad del 95% a parte de q es 20 veces más rapido


----------



## Jackblack (5 Sep 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Subir a un coche automático??? Ni de coña. Aun quedan muchos años para eso, ni lo veremos.
> 
> Por cierto, ya hay teleoperadores que imitan a humanos, bastante buenos por cierto, pero no dan la talla aún.




En varias zonas de países ya se está implementado


----------



## trancos123 (5 Sep 2022)

El puerto que sustituyó a los estibadores por robots y algoritmos


El éxito de la terminal automatizada del Puerto de Qingdao, el más avanzado y productivo del mundo, multiplica los planes para que robots y algoritmos gestionen las infraestructuras. El país controla los puertos de Bilbao y Valencia y tiene intereses en Algeciras y Barcelona




elpais.com


----------



## Jackblack (5 Sep 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> No os engañéis, las IAs van a sustituir en el 100% al ser humano y las IAs no tienen nada que ver con la programación, son sistemas de aprendizaje autónomo.
> 
> Una vez aprenden algo generan un algoritmo que puede ser compartido en otros ordenadores o dispositivos.
> 
> ...



Casi todo correcto, pero no t dejes engañar...
Es al revés, como no hay trabajo suficiente la gente tiene q pedir ayudas...
Mal menor????
Es la auténtica razón del río d mierda q llevamos viviendo desde 2007.
La crisis del trabajo no es un mal menor, donde el 95% de la población mantiene su vida con el esfuerzo d su trabajo, con un paro real d más del 30% y subiendo.
Mal menor??? Jajajaja ni de coña.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Robot chino vence a 15 médicos en diagnóstico de tumores cerebrales
> 
> 
> El sistema de inteligencia artificial chino ganó 2-0 a un equipo de quince prestigiosos médicos.
> ...



Esto es una de los ejemplos que he puesto antes, uno de los poquísimos sistemas de inteligencia artificial real que hay hoy en día: un sistema experto que analiza imágenes basado en redes neuronales entrenadas con miles de imágenes de problemas neurológicos. Esto SI ES inteligencia artificial porque cumple con los parámetros básicos de la definición de IA: aprende y se comporta como un cerebro humano. Un sistema que abre y cierra válvulas en una central nuclear o un software que controla un semáforo NO ES INTELIGENCIA ARTIFICIAL. El resto de chorradas que la gente y los medios llaman inteligencia artificial, no lo son.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Seguimos generalizando con la expresión "Inteligencia Artificial" y seguimos banalizando el uso "es que las IAs"...."pues verás cuando una IA"....
> 
> "Inteligencia artificial " es la cosa más genérica que existe, de hecho, nadie se pone de acuerdo en definir que significa la expresión Inteligencia Artificial, pero si lo definimos rigurosamente, que es como debería ser, un sistema de inteligencia artificial es un sistema que realiza una tarea similar a la que realizaría un ser humano, con razonamiento y aprendizaje, normalmente estas dos cosas basadas en redes neuronales. Esta definición es la que más se ajusta por lógica a "inteligencia artificial", es decir un cerebro artificial, y por lo tanto dejaría fuera al 90% del software que la gente cree -por desconocimiento- que es una inteligencia artificial.
> 
> ...



Ia hoy es equivalente a aprendizaje automático. Otra cosa es ia general.


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ia hoy es equivalente a aprendizaje automático. Otra cosa es ia general.




¿Y qué es IA general?


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me imagino un viaje desde madrid a Asturias o Almería respetando todos los límites, puede ser tan lento como seguro



Yo la ventaja que le veo es como en su día los trenes nocturnos. Te metes por la noche y te levantas allí por la mañana.



Tales90 dijo:


> Las únicas máquinas que veo que quitan el trabajo a la gente, son del tipo de las gasolineras y necesitan que el cliente haga la mitad del trabajo.



Los chatbots por ejemplo a mí me han solucionado ya varias veces la papeleta sin tener que llamar a nadie.


----------



## Topollillo (5 Sep 2022)

Pues los grafistas lo van a tener jodido, han sacado una IA en fase beta que te dibuja cualquier cosa que le pidas en segundos.

Dall-e 2



Stable Diffusion


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Es que los humanos también remezclan imágenes, sonidos, palabras, ideas, etc, cuando crean. Nadie crea de la nada. Nadie puede crear música si nunca antes escucho sonido alguno. La creatividad es ensayo y error.



Los humanos tienen algo que jamás tendrán las (mal llamadas) "inteligencias" artificiales: intención. Eso lo cambia todo, empezando por la elección de lo que se mezcla y luego todo lo demás (dónde se pone, cómo se modifica, en qué proporción se combina, etc.)


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿Y qué es IA general?



Es la que busca deepmind, que resuelva cualquier problema. Lo opuesto a ia específica como de traducción o coches


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ia hoy es equivalente a aprendizaje automático. Otra cosa es ia general.



Ni siquiera. Se lleva abusando muchas décadas del lenguaje con estas cosas. Ni las redes neuronales tienen neuronas, ni los "perceptrones" perciben nada, ni las redes neuronales "aprenden" (no son más que simples modelos matemáticos que lo único que se hace con ellos es ajustarlos, igual que si fuera una regresión lineal, por otros métodos y todo lo que tu quieras), ni por supuesto hay ninguna "inteligencia", ni natural ni artificial, en adivinar la siguiente palabra de una frase en función de comparación estadística de patrones, ni en nada de todo esto de moda ahora de generar imágenees que es esencialmente lo mismo (una proyección de un resultado en función de datos previos, un "simple" modelo), ni por supuesto en ningún robot o megaultracomputador presente, y me atrevería a decir incluso futuro.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pues los grafistas lo van a tener jodido, han sacado una IA en fase beta que te dibuja cualquier cosa que le pidas en segundos.
> 
> Dall-e 2
> 
> ...



Y hay otras que los trabajadores afectados ni conocen


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ni siquiera. Se lleva abusando muchas décadas del lenguaje con estas cosas. Ni las redes neuronales tienen neuronas, ni los "perceptrones" perciben nada, ni las redes neuronales "aprenden" (no son más que simples modelos matemáticos que lo único que se hace con ellos es ajustarlos, igual que si fuera una regresión lineal, por otros métodos y todo lo que tu quieras), ni por supuesto hay ninguna "inteligencia" en adivinar la siguiente palabra de una frase en función de comparación estadística de patrones ni nada de todo esto de moda ahora de generar imágenees ni por supuesto en ningún robot presente, y me atrevería a decir incluso futuro.



Igual que tú aprendes a dibujar, una ia aprendea haverlo. O a traducir, escribir, conducir, volar, etc. Así que sí aprenden por ensayo y error, igual que el humano.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Igual que tú aprendes a dibujar, una ia aprendea haverlo. O a traducir, escribir, conducir, volar, etc. Así que sí aprenden por ensayo y error, igual que el humano.



Llamar a eso aprender es estirar mucho el concepto. Insisto, es un ajuste de modelos para minimizar un error estadístico, como los mínimos cuadrados en una regresión. Es un ajuste de parámetros de un modelo matemático, así es como se ha llamado toda la vida. El "machine learning" fue uno de los primeros conceptos abusivos, simples analogías que al final lo que hacen es confundir a los no especialistas, que flipan y creen que Terminator va a aterrizar pasado mañana. Lo que pasa es que en todos los campos hay gente que quiere darse demasiada importancia, y con esto se están flipando mucho. Aprender es algo mucho más complejo, no simplemente tirar monedas al aire y quedarse cada vez con el resultado que mejor aproxima un resultado más general. Por ejemplo, se aprende estudiando, sin ensayo ni error, entre otra multitud de formas. Piensa cómo has aprendido tú lo que hayas aprendido en tu vida. Por ejemplo, la primera muerte de alguien querido y la complejidad de aspectos que te enseña un solo hecho.


----------



## Topollillo (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Y hay otras que los trabajadores afectados ni conocen



Médicos?


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los humanos tienen algo que jamás tendrán las (mal llamadas) "inteligencias" artificiales: intención. Eso lo cambia todo, empezando por la elección de lo que se mezcla y luego todo lo demás (dónde se pone, cómo se modifica, en qué proporción se combina, etc.)



Claro! Por eso no todo lo creativo es arte. De hecho una gran mayoría de las actividades humanas (no sólo profesiones) son creativas o requieren de creatividad, pero no son arte.
En esas es donde la IA tiene más oportunidad, y por supuesto es el objetivo que se persigue con su desarrollo. No creo que el objetivo sea componer una segunda novena sinfonía de Beethoven, porque eso es un absurdo.
De hecho yo como humano, no tengo miedo a competir con la IA en la creación ARTÍSTICA, porque tengo alma. Ahora bien en las otras actividades estoy acojonado!


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Claro! Por eso no todo lo creativo es arte. De hecho una gran mayoría de las actividades humanas (no sólo profesiones) son creativas o requieren de creatividad, pero no son arte.
> En esas es donde la IA tiene más oportunidad, y por supuesto es el objetivo que se persigue con su desarrollo. No creo que el objetivo sea componer una segunda novena sinfonía de Beethoven, porque eso es un absurdo.
> De hecho yo como humano, no tengo miedo a competir con la IA en la creación ARTÍSTICA, porque tengo alma. Ahora bien en las otras actividades estoy acojonado!



Yo no estoy hablando de eso. Tampoco estoy discutiendo su utilidad, que claro que la tienen, y cada vez la van a tener más. Lo único que estoy defendiendo aquí es lo que son técnicamente las llamadas IA, no lo que parece que son por las etiquetas antropomórficas que les han puesto sus desarrolladores a lo largo de su historia. Y te lo resumo como vengo diciendo: variables de entrada, variables de salida, parámetros. Desde que se inventó la regresión lineal al principio del XIX nada esencialmente distinto se ha inventado en eso, por mucha sofisticación que se haya añadido al concepto básico.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Yo la ventaja que le veo es como en su día los trenes nocturnos. Te metes por la noche y te levantas allí por la mañana.



confiar en los robots es de idiota.. son capaces de mantener la misma velocidad en una curva peligrosa o en una recta de 10km, solo porque el limite es 120. Cuando en la recta una persona con juicio va como minimo a 140


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> confiar en los robots es de idiota.. son capaces de mantener la misma velocidad en una curva peligrosa o en una recta de 10km, solo porque el limite es 120. Cuando en la recta una persona con juicio va como minimo a 140



Que yo sepa adaptan la velocidad según las condiciones, no es "limite 120, siempre 120". Que sea de idiota... pues ahora mismo, puede, en el futuro, serán mucho más fiables que los humanos (la cantidad de mongolos que he visto este fin de semana de vuelta, de los que se meten a la mitad del carril sin intermitente, te ven, vuelven a su carril, ponen el intermitente y vuelven a cruzarse haciéndote pegar un frenazo. O gente que no sabe mantenerse en su carril y van por en medio cortando el paso. O los que ven que hay un radar a 120 y se ponen a 90).


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Llamar a eso aprender es estirar mucho el concepto. Insisto, es un ajuste de modelos para minimizar un error estadístico, como los mínimos cuadrados en una regresión. Es un ajuste de parámetros de un modelo matemático, así es como se ha llamado toda la vida. El "machine learning" fue uno de los primeros conceptos abusivos, simples analogías que al final lo que hacen es confundir a los no especialistas, que flipan y creen que Terminator va a aterrizar pasado mañana. Lo que pasa es que en todos los campos hay gente que quiere darse demasiada importancia, y con esto se están flipando mucho. Aprender es algo mucho más complejo, no simplemente tirar monedas al aire y quedarse cada vez con el resultado que encaja en un resultado más general. Por ejemplo, se aprende estudiando, sin ensayo ni error, entre otra multitud de formas. Piensa cómo has aprendido tú lo que hayas aprendido en tu vida. Por ejemplo, la primera muerte de alguien querido y la complejidad de aspectos que te enseña un solo hecho.



Si quieres decir que ia es un término incorrecto, es cierto. Pero los que están metidos en el mundillo saben que ia es aprendizaje automático a partir de millones de datos. No creen que es un skynet, que es lo que creen algunos que han escriton por aquí. Con el término aprendizaje me parece más complejobhacer distinciones. Imagino que pasa con otros sectores que no conozco.


----------



## Topollillo (5 Sep 2022)

Los animadores 3d también lo tendrán jodido.

Plask, versión beta de una IA que te crea animaciones de un modelo 3d usando solo vídeos, para haceros una idea lo que se tarda semanas te lo puede hacer en segundos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Si quieres decir que ia es un término incorrecto, es cierto. Pero los que están metidos en el mundillo saben que ia es aprendizaje automático a partir de millones de datos. No creen que es un skynet, que es lo que creen algunos que han escriton por aquí. Con el término aprendizaje me parece más complejobhacer distinciones. Imagino que pasa con otros sectores que no conozco.



Ya lo he dicho antes: IA es incorrecto, "machine learning" es incorrecto, neuronas (en una red "neuronal") es incorrecto, etc. Están obsesionados en parecer lo que no es, es como lo del cambio climático, quieren vender su moto, les va la pasta en ello. El problema es que el público anumérico, es decir, la mayoría, se creen lo que no es. No es más que matemática de alto nivel. O ni siquiera, este tipo de modelos "caja negra" ni siquiera tienen una matemática demasiado elevada, todo se basa en "fuerza bruta", con más o menos habilidad para ahorrarse algo en computación con diversas soluciones ingeniosas, como mucho.


----------



## Tales90 (5 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Yo la ventaja que le veo es como en su día los trenes nocturnos. Te metes por la noche y te levantas allí por la mañana.
> 
> 
> 
> Los chatbots por ejemplo a mí me han solucionado ya varias veces la papeleta sin tener que llamar a nadie.



Eso se lo dices a los viejos que pelean con las maquinas por teléfono por ejemplo para pedir cita para el dni.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho antes: IA es incorrecto, "machine learning" es incorrecto, neuronas (en una red "neuronal") es incorrecto, etc. Están obsesionados en parecer lo que no es, es como lo del cambio climático, quieren vender su moto, les va la pasta en ello. El problema es que el público anumérico, es decir, la mayoría, se creen lo que no es.



No es así, no quieren aparentar. Puede que alguno de ventas. Vete a hablar con un rarito informático y a la mayoría, cerca de Asperberg, se la suda. Ellos saben que ia no es skynet y al hablar entre ellos saben de lo q hablan.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No es así, no quieren aparentar. Puede que alguno de ventas. Vete a hablar con un rarito informático y a la mayoría, cerca de Asperberg, se la suda. Ellos saben que ia no es skynet y al hablar entre ellos saben de lo q hablan.



No digo los picateclas de a pie que usan estos desarrollos. Digo los que han ido creando el corpus terminológico, que viene ya de lejos. Empezando por el que llamó "red neuronal" y "perceptrón" a un conjunto de ecuaciones simplonas concatenadas. Y de ahí en adelante, que se han ido creciendo.


----------



## Topollillo (5 Sep 2022)

Esperate sino que hasta los policías empiecen a tener miedo de ser sustituidos, imaginos antidisturbios como estos repartiendo hostias.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Que yo sepa adaptan la velocidad según las condiciones, no es "limite 120, siempre 120". Que sea de idiota... pues ahora mismo, puede, en el futuro, serán mucho más fiables que los humanos (la cantidad de mongolos que he visto este fin de semana de vuelta, de los que se meten a la mitad del carril sin intermitente, te ven, vuelven a su carril, ponen el intermitente y vuelven a cruzarse haciéndote pegar un frenazo. O gente que no sabe mantenerse en su carril y van por en medio cortando el paso. O los que ven que hay un radar a 120 y se ponen a 90).



Más fiable si, pero cualquiera que respete TODAS las reglas va a tardar el triple en llegar 

es manifiestamente imposible se te haría el viaje eterno


----------



## mxmanu (5 Sep 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> En varias zonas de países ya se está implementado



de aquí a 100 años seguirá siendo algo experimental


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> de aquí a 100 años seguirá siendo algo experimental



Es difícil poner la mano en el fuego sobre el futuro de tecnologías que actualmente están en desarrollo muy activo, pero yo diría que el coche autónomo, en un ecosistema de vehículos, obstáculos, calles y carreteras como el actual, es imposible. Aunque solo sea porque hay que tomar decisiones morales tipo ¿atropello al niño o me estrello? Pero bueno, el tema da para mucho. Otra cosa es que los coches fueran por carriles fijos o algo por el estilo, un poco como el ferrocarril. Pero ya no se podrían llamar "coches" (o mejor dicho "automóviles", más gráficamente).


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho antes: IA es incorrecto, "machine learning" es incorrecto, neuronas (en una red "neuronal") es incorrecto, etc. Están obsesionados en parecer lo que no es, es como lo del cambio climático, quieren vender su moto, les va la pasta en ello. El problema es que el público anumérico, es decir, la mayoría, se creen lo que no es. No es más que matemática de alto nivel. O ni siquiera, este tipo de modelos "caja negra" ni siquiera tienen una matemática demasiado elevada, todo se basa en "fuerza bruta", con más o menos habilidad para ahorrarse algo en computación con diversas soluciones ingeniosas, como mucho.



Efectivamente, la matemática que subyace es como mucho de principios del S. XX.
Otra cosa es que la capacidad de cálculo actual y la capacidad de obtener y manejar ingentes cantidades de datos, permiten como tú dices, poner en práctica esas técnicas y obtener lo que vemos.
Luego por otro lado están los vendedores de humo y el pueblo anumérico, si.


----------



## pepetemete (5 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que hay que saber distinguir entre inteligencia artificial y tareas automatizadas en varios niveles.
Inteligencia artificial es imposible de crear, pero el concepto es más chulo y al WEF le gusta más.

Ahora, que tú puedas automatizar una tarea hasta el punto de que no se necesite la intervención de un humano, pues eso está de puta madre creo yo.


----------



## rioskunk (5 Sep 2022)

desde mi desconocimiento, con la evolución de ordenadores más potentes, lectores laser más eficientes y rápidos, robots más avanzados y un largo etc, con esto no basta para llevarse por delante un buen número de curritos, una vez oí decir a santiago becerra y más tarde a otro en youtube que en inglaterra hay una planta de bmw con muchisimos menos trabajadores de lo qeu una planta de esas caracteristicas tendría.

Con el picking, informatización de los almacenes ya sean de empresas de reparto y distribución como en almacenes de empresas cuya actividad necesite de almacenaje, por ejemplo empresas de congelado, almacen de materia prima sin procesar y luego ya procesada etc
en este campo me dijeron que hay empresas que ya le dan la ruta al carretillero y no suelen fallar, con todo esto si se implementa no basta para llevarse por delante más puestos de trabajo.

Con el avance general de la tecnologia no será más fácil que empresa que por tamaño antes no podían automizar tareas ahora si puedan, al igual que ahora puedes adquirir moviles y ordenadores mas potentes a precios que antes te comprabas autenticas patatas en comparación.


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Es la que busca deepmind, que resuelva cualquier problema. Lo opuesto a ia específica como de traducción o coches



Pero eso es una cosa muy concreta: una empresa muy concreta que usa un sistema muy concreto, algo que por cierto ya hace GPT-3 (aunque en realidad GPT-3 no es más que un NLP) y que hará mucho mejo GPT-4 cuando esté lista su red neuronal (va a tener un modelo de lenguaje enorme). 

No estoy discutiendo que exista la inteligencia artificial por supuesto, existe y la conozco de primera mano, lo que intento explicar en este hilo es que estamos llamando "inteligencia artificial" a cualquier cosa porque está de moda y llamar inteligencia artificial a cualquier cosa es muy muy muy impreciso, máxime cuando el 99% de periolistos y demás bocachanclas a los que se les llena la boca con eso de la IA no han visto funcionando por ejemplo una cosa tan básica como Tensorflow en su vida.

La inteligencia artificial ni está sustituyendo a nadie ni está tan presente como el 99% de la gente piensa, es una cosa que sigue en desarrollo y lo pocos sistemas comerciales que REALMENTE son Inteligencia Artificial los puedes contar con una mano. 

Si la inteligencia artificial estuviese realmente eliminando puestos de trabajo ya no habría taxistas ni camioneros ni conductores de tren, tampoco programadores ni médicos ni dependientes, probablemente no habría abogados y cada uno podríamos tener un robot en casa con capacidades NLP al que contarle nuestras penas. La dura realidad es que eso no es así, esa tecnología todavía no está lo suficientemente madura como para dejar a máquinas sin supervisión, no compensa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Efectivamente, la matemática que subyace es como mucho de principios del S. XX.
> Otra cosa es que la capacidad de cálculo actual y la capacidad de obtener y manejar ingentes cantidades de datos, permiten como tú dices, poner en práctica esas técnicas y obtener lo que vemos.
> Luego por otro lado están los vendedores de humo y el pueblo anumérico, si.



Eso es, la esencia de esta "revolución" es el big data que permite internet y la potencia de los procesadores actuales (o de sus enjambres). Y luego una serie de ideas ingeniosas en las dos o tres últimas décadas para ahorrarse volumen de cálculo, todo con nombres rimbombantes: que si "redes neuronales convolucionales" (aplicar los filtros matriciales de toda la vida de cualquier programa de edición de gráficos), que si "variables latentes", un concepto ya venerable pero que aquí se utiliza como si fuera algo misterioso, como si en ellas se escondiera más de lo que se esconde (en realidad algoritmos de compresión de datos y poco más), que si "modelos generativos" (la predicción estadística de un modelo ajustado de toda la vida), que si "modelos de difusión" (un simple algoritmo para, dando unas instrucciones, ir creando poco a poco una imagen paso a paso apartemente "de la nada", nada más lejos, claro, siempre hay una imagen de partida, recodificada de forma eficiente y todo lo que quieras), etc.


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo creo que hay que saber distinguir entre inteligencia artificial y tareas automatizadas en varios niveles.
> Inteligencia artificial es imposible de crear, pero el concepto es más chulo y al WEF le gusta más.
> 
> Ahora, que tú puedas automatizar una tarea hasta el punto de que no se necesite la intervención de un humano, pues eso está de puta madre creo yo.




EXACTAMENTE a eso me refiero. Es muy "cool" llamar a todo inteligencia artificial cuando la cruda realidad es que el 90% de esas supuestas "IAs" de las que todo el mundo habla no son más que códigos que automatizan procesos y dan la sensación de inteligencia pero en realidad no son más que estructuras condicionales, if, then, etc que se limitan a recorrer un árbol y dar unas salidas en función de unas entradas y hacer que desde fuera parezca inteligencia artificial, le pones el sellito guay de "IA" y arreglado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> EXACTAMENTE a eso me refiero. Es muy "cool" llamar a todo inteligencia artificial cuando la cruda realidad es que el 90% de esas supuestas "IAs" de las que todo el mundo habla no son más que códigos que automatizan procesos y dan la sensación de inteligencia pero en realidad no son más que estructuras condicionales, if, then, etc que se limitan a recorrer un árbol y dar unas salidas en función de unas entradas y hacer que desde fuera parezca inteligencia artificial, le pones el sellito guay de "IA" y arreglado.



El 90 no, el 100. No existe ni una sola "inteligencia" artificial en el mundo, más allá del parto de las mentes humanas que crean los algoritmos (que ahí hay que admitir que hay mucho ingenio, pero, claro, es que nosotros somos una especie inteligente, no sé si me explico...)


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> EXACTAMENTE a eso me refiero. Es muy "cool" llamar a todo inteligencia artificial cuando la cruda realidad es que el 90% de esas supuestas "IAs" de las que todo el mundo habla no son más que códigos que automatizan procesos y dan la sensación de inteligencia pero en realidad no son más que estructuras condicionales, if, then, etc que se limitan a recorrer un árbol y dar unas salidas en función de unas entradas y hacer que desde fuera parezca inteligencia artificial, le pones el sellito guay de "IA" y arreglado.



Todo son técnicas de marketing. Parece IA para el que no tenga ni idea. No obstante utilidad tiene, si bien, yo no hubiera sido tan arrogante en su venta, educando así al público y creando así más cercanía y accesibilidad. Pero es mi opinión.


----------



## Topollillo (5 Sep 2022)

Probarlo vosotros mismos. 

Dalle mini, la versión reducida de Dall-e 2.

DALL·E mini by craiyon.com on Hugging Face


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El 90 no, el 100. No existe ni una sola "inteligencia" artificial en el mundo, más allá del parto de las mentes humanas que crean los algoritmos (que ahí hay que admitir que hay mucho ingenio, pero, claro, es que nosotros somos una especie inteligente, no sé si me explico...)




Te explicas. Te entiendo pero depende de cómo definas "inteligencia artificial". Si lo definimos como un sistema que aprende y toma decisiones en base a una experiencia adquirida a través del aprendizaje, por supuesto que existen sistemas de inteligencia artificial, casi desde los tiempos en los que implementaban redes de back propagation en tarjetas físicas y el señor del que has tomado prestado tu nick se pegaba con los primeros perceptrones en los 60 ajustando los pesos de cada neurona a mano.

Pero -y esta es la clave- si definimos inteligencia artificial como una emulación COMPLETA del cerebro humano, no existe. Pero por una sencilla razón, los sistemas de IA no cumplen con el requisito básico, mínimo e imprescindible: no tienen conciencia de sí mismos. No saben que existen ni sabe qué son. Pero esto ya es una disquisición filosófica más que técnica. Pero en cualquier caso, en rigor, no, no existe ni un solo sistema de inteligencia artificial.


----------



## Erwin (5 Sep 2022)

Una máquina se enseña a sí misma a ganar en todo


DeepMind desarrolla una inteligencia artificial invencible en los tres juegos de tablero más complejos gracias a un algoritmo que compite sin instrucciones




elpais.com













"AlphaZero nos supera de manera profunda": la computadora que genera su propio conocimiento y juega como un "superhumano" - BBC News Mundo


No es nuevo que una máquina supere a los humanos, pero sí es interesante que comiencen a hacerlo de manera más elegante. Eso es lo que parece estar logrando AlphaZero, una computadora que se enseñó a sí misma a jugar ajedrez "a los niveles más altos que se hayan visto”.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Me parece que estás confundiendo churras con merinas. Ya te he dicho que he usado redes neuronales desde hace tiempo y conozco perfectamente su utilidad, tanto la que han tenido hasta ahora como la que sin duda van a seguir teniendo, y cada vez más, con las nuevas optimizaciones. Tampoco eramos capaces de forrarnos en bolsa de manera automática antes de que aparecieran las computadoras, lo cuál en ningún sitio define que eso se haga mediante nada inteligente y artificial. Ya te digo, churras con merinas. En fin, vosotros seguid con Terminator. Demasiada empanada de pelis malas de hollywood, si siempre lo digo y está clavao.


----------



## FilibustHero (5 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que os equivocáis si entendéis la I.A comparándola con la inteligencia humana en términos de igualarla o superarla. Eso ni va a pasar ni están buscando que pase. Os pongo un ejemplo. Ya han sacado una I.A. que enchufada a las cámaras de seguridad de un comercio detecta a los ladrones antes de que roben. Ha sido entrenada con miles de horas de grabaciones de clientes que han robado (o que no) y símplemente con mirarlos los reconoce y etiqueta. Por la forma de andar, por como cogen productos de la estantería. Como lo resuelve es lo de menos. El caso es que lo hace con 99,99 % de acierto. Además cada positivo o cada falso positivo realimenta a la I.A. para hacerla más precisa.
Traslademos el concepto a otro ámbitos. Simplemente cuando le digas el destino a tu coche autónomo, una I.A. va a informar al Estado no solo donde vas sino qué es lo que vas a ir a hacer. (Porque los humanos solo piensan en un puñado de cosas y son previsibles). El Sistema Estatal Para la Prevención del Crimen podrá emitir una orden de captura o de _aniquilación láser_ (según el caso).
Las puertas que va a abrir la I.A. no llevan a donde antes estaban los humanos sino que abren espcios a dimensiones desconocidas (y esta última frase no es ningún chiste).


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Yo creo que os equivocáis si entendéis la I.A comparándola con la inteligencia humana en términos de igualarla o superarla. Eso ni va a pasar ni están buscando que pase. Os pongo un ejemplo. Ya han sacado una I.A. que enchufada a las cámaras de seguridad de un comercio detecta a los ladrones antes de que roben. Ha sido entrenada con miles de horas de grabaciones de clientes que han robado (o que no) y símplemente con mirarlos los reconoce y etiqueta. Por la forma de andar, por como cogen productos de la estantería. Como lo resuelve es lo de menos. El caso es que lo hace con 99,99 % de acierto. Además cada positivo o cada falso positivo realimenta a la I.A. para hacerla más precisa.
> Traslademos el concepto a otro ámbitos. Simplemente cuando le digas el destino a tu coche autónomo, una I.A. va a informar al Estado no solo donde vas sino qué es lo que vas a ir a hacer. (Porque los humanos solo piensan en un puñado de cosas y son previsibles). El Sistema Estatal Para la Prevención del Crimen podrá emitir una orden de captura o de _aniquilación láser_ (según el caso).
> Las puertas que va a abrir la I.A. no llevan a donde antes estaban los humanos sino que abren espcios a dimensiones desconocidas (y esta última frase no es ningún chiste).



Eso es un "sistema experto" (otra etiqueta antropomórfica) de toda la vida y lleva inventado décadas. Otra cosa es que la tecnología de cámaras, computación, etc, haya mejorado, sobre todo esté más disponible (económicamente también), y por tanto se pueda aplicar a muchos más campos. Ahí no hay ninguna inteligencia, menos aún ahí, eso es de lo más básico.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Que me s. la p. lo que diga un "experto" en un campo. Tengo información suficiente para tener mi propio criterio. Y eso sin entrar siquiera en el "juez-y-partismo".


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Todo son técnicas de marketing. Parece IA para el que no tenga ni idea. No obstante utilidad tiene, si bien, yo no hubiera sido tan arrogante en su venta, educando así al público y creando así más cercanía y accesibilidad. Pero es mi opinión.




Totalmente. Antes estaba de moda el Big data, ahora está de moda la inteligencia artificial y meter en cualquier artículo y conversación técnica-futurista que se precie, la palabra "algoritmo"....uuuuuhhhh los algoritmos.....uuuhhhh suena a algo súper mega complicado y tecnológico, pero por qué la mayoría de los que usan esa palabra no saben qué significa. 

Pero al final es eso, para alguien que no sabe nada sobre este tema, cualquier cosa le parece inteligencia artificial y a todo le pondrá la etiqueta de "IA". Para el que sepa un poco y recalco un poco, no es necesario tener un doctorado en redes neuronales, todo esto le chirría muchísimo.


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a los viejos que pelean con las maquinas por teléfono por ejemplo para pedir cita para el dni.



Porque aún estamos en los inicios. Hay chatbots que ya les hablas como a una persona y te hacen reservas de hotel, mismamente.



frankie83 dijo:


> Más fiable si, pero cualquiera que respete TODAS las reglas va a tardar el triple en llegar
> 
> es manifiestamente imposible se te haría el viaje eterno



Conozco gente que respeta todas las reglas conduciendo (mismamente en mi familia). Ya me dirás tú qué diferencia te van a hacer en 500km ir todo el rato a 120 de media que a 100 de media, si estás a lo tuyo (viendo series, durmiendo). Otro tema es que acostumbres a ir a 150 la mayor parte del trayecto, pero ya hablamos de otras cosas.


----------



## Edgard (5 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No, idiota. No es necesario excavar túneles con cucharillas para así pagarle sueldos a miles de personas que luego serán los que cojan el metro pagándolo con el sueldo que reciben por sacar tierra con cucharillas.
> 
> Esa gente que se dedique a otra puta cosa.
> 
> Lo captas o te hago un croquis?



Ok


----------



## Edgard (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> La solución es subida de impuestos a empresas, paguita mínima vital y reducción de costes de producción.



Pues si, sería la única manera. Eso sí lo veo viable


----------



## Edgard (5 Sep 2022)

Dreyfus dijo:


> No sé en qué mundo vivís. El primer día que un coche automático atropelle a un negro pudiendo haber atropellado a un blanco, se acabaron los coches automáticos. El día que una IA juez condene a un negro por robar en un supermercado, se acabó la IA. El día que una IA (que se basa en reconocimiento de patrones) decida que las mujeres son candidatas menos apropiadas que los hombres para ciertos trabajos, se acabó la IA. Y etc. , etc.











Cómo la IA puede impulsar la diversidad, la equidad y la inclusión en las empresas


La inteligencia artificial tiene un pasado irregular en lo que respecta a la diversidad, la equidad y la inclusión, pero las herramientas diseñadas co...




www.computerworld.es


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Te explicas. Te entiendo pero depende de cómo definas "inteligencia artificial". Si lo definimos como un sistema que aprende y toma decisiones en base a una experiencia adquirida a través del aprendizaje, por supuesto que existen sistemas de inteligencia artificial, casi desde los tiempos en los que implementaban redes de back propagation en tarjetas físicas y el señor del que has tomado prestado tu nick se pegaba con los primeros perceptrones en los 60 ajustando los pesos de cada neurona a mano.
> 
> Pero -y esta es la clave- si definimos inteligencia artificial como una emulación COMPLETA del cerebro humano, no existe. Pero por una sencilla razón, los sistemas de IA no cumplen con el requisito básico, mínimo e imprescindible: no tienen conciencia de sí mismos. No saben que existen ni sabe qué son. Pero esto ya es una disquisición filosófica más que técnica. Pero en cualquier caso, en rigor, no, no existe ni un solo sistema de inteligencia artificial.



Yo lo que sostengo es que eso no es aprendizaje, que llamarlo así es un abuso del lenguaje. Es ajuste de un modelo mediante iteración o "fuerza bruta" minimizando el error de salida (diferencia entre predicho y observado) en cada paso, algo que lleva inventado mucho tiempo y que nunca se ha llamado "aprendizaje". Hasta que alguien llamó a un conjunto de ecuaciones "red neuronal" (creo que antes vino lo de "perceptrón"), creo que fue un tipo que tenía un amigo neurólogo que le contaba cosas de su campo, y los picateclas (a todo el mundo le gusta estar en el candelabro) ya se crecieron creyendo que estaban inventando la esencia de la vida, el universo y todo lo demás. Luego vino hollywood y la ignorancia en temas técnicos del ciudadano medio para rematar el monstruo.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Porque aún estamos en los inicios. Hay chatbots que ya les hablas como a una persona y te hacen reservas de hotel, mismamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Conozco gente que respeta todas las reglas conduciendo (mismamente en mi familia). Ya me dirás tú qué diferencia te van a hacer en 500km ir todo el rato a 120 de media que a 100 de media, si estás a lo tuyo (viendo series, durmiendo). Otro tema es que acostumbres a ir a 150 la mayor parte del trayecto, pero ya hablamos de otras cosas.



Pues una hora de diferencia me va a hacer


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Totalmente. Antes estaba de moda el Big data, ahora está de moda la inteligencia artificial y meter en cualquier artículo y conversación técnica-futurista que se precie, la palabra "algoritmo"....uuuuuhhhh los algoritmos.....uuuhhhh suena a algo súper mega complicado y tecnológico, pero por qué la mayoría de los que usan esa palabra no saben qué significa.
> 
> Pero al final es eso, para alguien que no sabe nada sobre este tema, cualquier cosa le parece inteligencia artificial y a todo le pondrá la etiqueta de "IA". Para el que sepa un poco y recalco un poco, no es necesario tener un doctorado en redes neuronales, todo esto le chirría muchísimo.



El día que descubran que la palabra "algoritmo" se utiliza desde los griegos, sino antes. Les da un telele.
Cuando hacíamos sumas, restas, multiplicaciones y divisiones (raíces cuadradas solo los muy viejunos), en los cuadernos Rubio, utilizábamos algoritmos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El día que descubran que la palabra "algoritmo" se utiliza desde los griegos, sino antes. Les da un telele.
> Cuando hacíamos sumas, restas, multiplicaciones y divisiones (raíces cuadradas solo los muy viejunos), en los cuadernos Rubio, utilizábamos algoritmos.



Al paso que vamos redescubriremos la rueda. La llamaremos "sistema inteligente para el desplazamiento de sólidos". Hombre, ingeniosa sí es, hay que admintirlo. Es muy inteligente cómo, mediante su giro, hace que los cuerpos se desplacen en horizontal. ¿Estaremos ya ante La Singularidad y no nos habíamos dado cuenta? Cuidadín con las ruedas. Está todo lleno de ellas ahí fuera.


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Al paso que vamos redescubriremos la rueda. La llamaremos "sistema inteligente para el desplazamiento de sólidos". Hombre, ingeniosa sí es, hay que admintirlo.



   
Mis dies!!!
La competencia por vender el trabajo de cada uno, obliga a ser ingenioso con las técnicas de venta exprimiendo la creatividad eufemística aprovechando la ignorancia e incultura inherente a la masa orteguiana.


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues una hora de diferencia me va a hacer



Te lo vuelvo a decir: dormido, viendo series... sin preocuparte de nada. Te vas de vacaciones para entrar el día 1, y el 31 por la noche te coges un cochecito de estos y que te lleve.


----------



## McLovin (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo lo que sostengo es que eso no es aprendizaje, que llamarlo así es un abuso del lenguaje. Es ajuste de un modelo mediante iteración o "fuerza bruta" minimizando el error de salida (diferencia entre predicho y observado) en cada paso, algo que lleva inventado mucho tiempo y que nunca se ha llamado "aprendizaje". Hasta que alguien llamó a un conjunto de ecuaciones "red neuronal" (creo que antes vino lo de "perceptrón"), creo que fue un tipo que tenía un amigo neurólogo que le contaba cosas de su campo, y los picateclas (a todo el mundo le gusta estar en el candelabro) ya se crecieron creyendo que estaban inventando la esencia de la vida, el universo y todo lo demás. Luego vino hollywood y la ignorancia en temas técnicos del ciudadano medio para rematar el monstruo.




Si es un aprendizaje, supervisado o no, pero si es un aprendizaje. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ese aprendizaje del que hablamos es en realidad alimentar con datos y ajustar un modelo por fuerza bruta, pero....no es lo que hace el ser humano desde que tiene conciencia? Tu aprendes a base de hostias, a base de experiencias que vas almacenando en tu memoria, vas entrenando tu modelo de lenguaje, tu modelo de reconocimiento de patrones, tu modelo de comportamiento...en esencia es exactamente lo mismo que hace un becario alimentando con miles de imágenes de bicicletas, niños, pelotas y peatones y perros el sistema de visión artificial de una GPU nVidia de un coche. 

Lo de red neuronal estoy de acuerdo en que hay cierta dosis de flipación en el nombre. Si, al principio se llamaban perceptrones, pero el nombre viene del uso de las unidades básicas, a las que llamaron neuronas. Como te digo quizás sea un poco exagerado, pero tampoco me parece mal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Mis dies!!!
> La competencia por vender el trabajo de cada uno, obliga a ser ingenioso con las técnicas de venta exprimiendo la creatividad eufemística aprovechando la ignorancia e incultura inherente a la masa orteguiana.



Yo creo que al principio no sería querer vender la moto. El que inventó lo de "red neuronal" simplemente empleó un símil, que luego ha dado a todo el fecundo campo semántico de la "inteligencia" artificial.

Edito: el primer término, como sospechaba, fue el de "perceptrón". Un abuso de lenguaje aún mayor que lo de "red neuronal" ya que, evidentemente, un algoritmo no "percibe" ni puede percibir nada. Lo dice la wikipedia:

Frank Rosenblatt (1958) creó el perceptrón...​







Red neuronal artificial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Habéis visto alguien ya perder el trabajo por la inteligencia artificial?
> Esto es hoy en día una realidad, no es lo que se hablaba por 2015 y aún no había nada potente.
> Estoy viendo sectores que están siendo absolutamente puestos patas abajo. De repente han llegado servicios y ciertos profesionales se han puesto a quejarse. De un día a otro miles van a perder clientes o sus empresas le van a meter la patada en cuanto puedan.
> 
> ...



Por alusiones.

Para mi es lo de siempre. Mas gente necesita mas producto, así que necesitamos automatización. El sector servicios (la mierda esa del chat en todas las putas webs) es uno de esos trabajos perdidos y la verdad, gracias a dios, porque esos son trabajos de mierda.

A mi se me abrió el cielo el día que me pusieron los stands esos donde pagas tú solo en el super. Ya no tengo que lidiar con charos, ya no tengo que prestar atención a que me intenten robar algun eurillo (en Alemania casi siempre ponen a gente jóven en navidad y rara es la cajera que no te intente estafar), ya no tengo que preocuparme porque me cobren doble por algo, y además si llevo chatarra la puedo tirar ahí sin problemas.

Se crearán nuevas profesiones y quien no se recicle se irá a tomar por culo, como siempre ha sido. ¿O acaso no sabeis que hubo un tiempo en el que había un señor llamado "sereno" y otro llamado "ropavejero"?


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Si es un aprendizaje, supervisado o no, pero si es un aprendizaje. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ese aprendizaje del que hablamos es en realidad alimentar con datos y ajustar un modelo por fuerza bruta, pero....no es lo que hace el ser humano desde que tiene conciencia? Tu aprendes a base de hostias, a base de experiencias que vas almacenando en tu memoria, vas entrenando tu modelo de lenguaje, tu modelo de reconocimiento de patrones, tu modelo de comportamiento...en esencia es exactamente lo mismo que hace un becario alimentando con miles de imágenes de bicicletas, niños, pelotas y peatones y perros el sistema de visión artificial de una GPU nVidia de un coche.
> 
> Lo de red neuronal estoy de acuerdo en que hay cierta dosis de flipación en el nombre. Si, al principio se llamaban perceptrones, pero el nombre viene del uso de las unidades básicas, a las que llamaron neuronas. Como te digo quizás sea un poco exagerado, pero tampoco me parece mal.



Formalmente es cierto que parece semejante al aprendizaje humano.
Creo que @Minsky Moment se refiere al hecho de ser consciente del hecho por parte del sujeto.
Aunque pensándolo bien, hay sujetos humanos que no sé si son conscientes de su aprendizaje, incluso habría que dudar si aprenden.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Si es un aprendizaje, supervisado o no, pero si es un aprendizaje. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ese aprendizaje del que hablamos es en realidad alimentar con datos y ajustar un modelo por fuerza bruta, pero....no es lo que hace el ser humano desde que tiene conciencia? Tu aprendes a base de hostias, a base de experiencias que vas almacenando en tu memoria, vas entrenando tu modelo de lenguaje, tu modelo de reconocimiento de patrones, tu modelo de comportamiento...en esencia es exactamente lo mismo que hace un becario alimentando con miles de imágenes de bicicletas, niños, pelotas y peatones y perros el sistema de visión artificial de una GPU nVidia de un coche.
> 
> Lo de red neuronal estoy de acuerdo en que hay cierta dosis de flipación en el nombre. Si, al principio se llamaban perceptrones, pero el nombre viene del uso de las unidades básicas, a las que llamaron neuronas. Como te digo quizás sea un poco exagerado, pero tampoco me parece mal.



No es lo mismo, ya lo he dicho antes. Lo de que un algoritmo "aprende" es solo una analogía, y bastante burda. Primero, porque un ser humano aprende de muchas maneras, no solo mediante ensayo y error, por ejemplo empollándose tochos de física teórica. Por ensayo y error lo que hacemos los humanos es fijar aprendizaje más bien. Por ejemplo, cuando llegas a automatizar la conducción de un coche, que además más que por ensayo y error es por repetición, que tampoco es exactamente lo mismo. El aprendizaje humano es un proceso infinítamente más complejo que la simpleza de ir probando pequeñas variaciones en un conjunto de números a ver cuál da mejor resultado. Ya he puesto un ejemplo drástico antes: ¿podemos siquiera describir lo que aprende un ser un mano la primera vez que se enfrenta a la muerte de un ser querido? Experiencias que cambian para siempre la vida de una persona. Y una vida no es un único resultado estadístico a optimizar. Estarás conmigo que es algo mucho más complejo.

Lo de los nombres a mi me da igual, en todos los campos se usan nombres análogos tomados de otros campos. El problema es lo que se flipan los medios, los divulgadores, incluso muchos técnicos del tema de verdad, por no hablar del conjunto de imberbes de youtube, es decir, la siguiente generación que pronto tendrá que estar al cargo de decisiones. Y el aprovechamiento del tema también, nada inocente en algunos casos al menos. ¿Por qué? Bueno, entre otras cosas porque ya sabemos cómo nos pastorean mediante el miedo. Estamos sembrado cosas a nivel sociológico con la mala conceptuación en este campo que pueden ser utilizadas, y sin duda se utilizarán, en el futuro gracias a este caldo de cultivo creado.


----------



## Abrojo (5 Sep 2022)

Será cuestión de irse adaptando, ni dejaron de existir contables con la calculadora o la hoja de cálculo, ni arquitectos con el CAD, ni ingenieros con computadoras y programas como MATLAB o físicos con supercomputadores, ni programadores con rellenadores de código... la IA será un asistente que hará las tareas más farragosas y dejará más tiempo para otras o permitirá ganar tiempo para lograr resultados mucho más rápido 

Eso sí, el que no sepa como interactuar y usar las herramientas se quedará obsoleto


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No es lo mismo, ya lo he dicho antes. Lo de que un algoritmo "aprende" es solo una analogía, y bastante burda. Primero, porque un ser humano aprende de muchas maneras, no solo mediante ensayo y error, por ejemplo empollándose tochos de física teórica. Por ensayo y error lo que hacemos los humanos es fijar aprendizaje más bien. Por ejemplo, cuando llegas a automatizar la conducción de un coche, que además más que por ensayo y error es por repetición, que tampoco es exactamente lo mismo. El aprendizaje humano es un proceso infinítamente más complejo que la simpleza de ir probando pequeñas variaciones en un conjunto de números a ver cuál da mejor resultado. Ya he puesto un ejemplo drástico antes: ¿podemos siquiera describir lo que aprende un ser un mano la primera vez que se enfrenta a la muerte de un ser querido? Experiencias que cambian para siempre la vida de una persona. Y una vida no es un único resultado estadístico a optimizar. Estarás conmigo que es algo mucho más complejo.
> 
> Lo de los nombres a mi me da igual, en todos los campos se usan nombres análogos tomados de otros campos. El problema es lo que se flipan los medios, los divulgadores, incluso muchos técnicos del tema de verdad, por no hablar del conjunto de imberbes de youtube, es decir, la siguiente generación que pronto tendrá que estar al cargo de decisiones. Y el aprovechamiento del tema también, nada inocente en algunos casos al menos. ¿Por qué? Bueno, entre otras cosas porque ya sabemos cómo nos pastorean mediante el miedo. Estamos sembrado cosas a nivel sociológico con la mala conceptuación en este campo que pueden ser utilizadas, y sin duda se utilizarán, en el futuro gracias a este caldo de cultivo creado.



No olvides que los imberbes de YouTube han sido y están siendo "educados" por nuestra generación. Algo estaremos haciendo mal. (Ya sé que no todos participamos en el despropósito, pero la generalización es necesaria).


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Será cuestión de irse adaptando, ni dejaron de existir contables con la calculadora o la hoja de cálculo, ni arquitectos con el CAD, ni ingenieros con computadoras y programas como MATLAB o físicos con supercomputadores, ni programadores con rellenadores de código... la IA será un asistente que hará las tareas más farragosas y dejará más tiempo para otras o permitirá ganar tiempo para lograr resultados mucho más rápido
> 
> Eso sí, el que no sepa como interactuar y usar las herramientas se quedará obsoleto



Esto sin duda. Cuando apareció el telar de vapor surgieron los luditas. Pero yo, al menos, no estoy hablando de eso, que es algo evidente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No olvides que los imberbes de YouTube han sido y están siendo "educados" por nuestra generación. Algo estaremos haciendo mal. (Ya sé que no todos participamos en el despropósito, pero la generalización es necesaria).



Puf, la educación, otro concepto escurridizo. ¿Cómo se educa un adolescente actual? ¿Cuánta "culpa" tienen los padres en el universo mediático moderno?


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Puf, la educación, otro concepto escurridizo. ¿Cómo se educa un adolescente actual? ¿Cuánta "culpa" tienen los padres en el universo mediático moderno?



Pues cuando uno desconoce la historia de los acontecimientos y los procesos, se pierde la perspectiva y se alimenta la arrogancia.
Recordemos la famosa frase de Newton (atribuida, si bien no del todo propia): "si he llegado tan lejos, es porque fui a hombros de gigantes"; la cual en boca del más grande genio a la par que arrogante y soberbio (en ambos principales significados), es reveladora de una honesta actitud, que en las generaciones más jóvenes ni está ni se la espera.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pues cuando uno desconoce la historia de los acontecimientos y los procesos, se pierde la perspectiva y se alimenta la arrogancia.
> Recordemos la famosa frase de Newton (atribuida, si bien no del todo propia): "si he llegado tan lejos, es porque fui a hombros de gigantes"; la cual en boca del más grande genio a la par que arrogante y soberbio (en ambos principales significados), es reveladora de una honesta actitud, que en las generaciones más jóvenes ni está ni se la espera.



Lo que veníamos diciendo. La reinvención de la rueda una y otra vez. Sin pasado no hay cimientos para ningún futuro. A los desgobernantes les viene que ni pintado, por supuesto.


----------



## LuismarpIe (5 Sep 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Taxistas solo han visto el principio de su infierno. No sé si los que aún lo son verán su fin, pero pagar a un taxista o conductor de uber cuando un coche automático es 5 veces más barato... Pero hay mucho más.
> Otro ejemplo son los de atención al cliente.



Atención al cliente?? A ti te ha atendido una IA de Atención al cliente? Dan por culo.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a decir: dormido, viendo series... sin preocuparte de nada. Te vas de vacaciones para entrar el día 1, y el 31 por la noche te coges un cochecito de estos y que te lleve.



no me gusta estar horas sin poder moverme, además prefiero conducir yo.
dulcis in fundo, aun no existen


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Sep 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Formalmente es cierto que parece semejante al aprendizaje humano.
> Creo que @Minsky Moment se refiere al hecho de ser consciente del hecho por parte del sujeto.
> Aunque pensándolo bien, hay sujetos humanos que no sé si son conscientes de su aprendizaje, incluso habría que dudar si aprenden.



El control del aprendizaje, que hacemos las cosas conscientemente eligiendo es una ilusión. La consciencia solo observa, no tiene capacidad de elegir. Antes de ser consciente de que vas a hacer algo ya están las señales neuronales para hacerlo. No es tan diferente el aprendizaje de ia.


----------



## The Cube (5 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> no me gusta estar horas sin poder moverme, además prefiero conducir yo.
> dulcis in fundo, aun no existen



Para que existe el secador si yo soy calvo y no me hace falta? Como siempre, cuanto más se individualice una cosa, menos sentido tiene.

A ti te gusta conducir y llegar rápido a los sitios, pues no es tu solución de movilidad. Pero que son el futuro no tiene ni que pensarse millones de personas se mueven cada dia en coche para ir al trabajo y preferían ir haciendo cualquier cosa antes que estar pendientes de conducir.

Aquí el único problema que le veo actualmente es la duración de las baterías porque todo quieren hacerlo eléctrico, si no aparte del día a día hablaríamos de trailers que van solos y que solo necesitan que haya alguna persona técnica pendiente de que todo vaya bien, como un tren pero por carretera o "coches moteles" que te lleven a donde quieras por la noche mientras duermes.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Sep 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> Para que existe el secador si yo soy calvo y no me hace falta? Como siempre, cuanto más se individualice una cosa, menos sentido tiene.
> 
> A ti te gusta conducir y llegar rápido a los sitios, pues no es tu solución de movilidad. Pero que son el futuro no tiene ni que pensarse millones de personas se mueven cada dia en coche para ir al trabajo y preferían ir haciendo cualquier cosa antes que estar pendientes de conducir.
> 
> Aquí el único problema que le veo actualmente es la duración de las baterías porque todo quieren hacerlo eléctrico, si no aparte del día a día hablaríamos de trailers que van solos y que solo necesitan que haya alguna persona técnica pendiente de que todo vaya bien, como un tren pero por carretera o "coches moteles" que te lleven a donde quieras por la noche mientras duermes.



Sueñas…
Y no soy solo “yo” que prefiera tener control sobre las cosas

el mundo donde todo funciona solo y no poseo nada no me atrae lo más mínimo


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> no me gusta estar horas sin poder moverme, además prefiero conducir yo.
> dulcis in fundo, aun no existen



Pero no hablamos de individuos, hablamos a nivel general. Sólo hay que ver lo que ha pasado en Alemania con el bono de tren, imagina si encima fuera punto a punto.


----------



## bertie (5 Sep 2022)

Las cajeras de supermercado van a desaparecer en breve, que se jodan las que no hallan llegado a ministras.


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Sep 2022)

A propósito, para que luego digáis que no comparto cosas serias:








Generalization in quantum machine learning from few training data - Nature Communications


The power of quantum machine learning algorithms based on parametrised quantum circuits are still not fully understood. Here, the authors report rigorous bounds on the generalisation error in variational QML, confirming how known implementable models generalize well from an efficient amount of...




www.nature.com





*Abstract*
Modern quantum machine learning (QML) methods involve variationally optimizing a parameterized quantum circuit on a training data set, and subsequently making predictions on a testing data set (i.e., generalizing). In this work, we provide a comprehensive study of generalization performance in QML after training on a limited number _N_ of training data points. We show that the generalization error of a quantum machine learning model with _T_ trainable gates scales at worst as T/N−−−−√T/N. When only _K_ ≪ _T_ gates have undergone substantial change in the optimization process, we prove that the generalization error improves to K/N−−−−√K/N. Our results imply that the compiling of unitaries into a polynomial number of native gates, a crucial application for the quantum computing industry that typically uses exponential-size training data, can be sped up significantly. We also show that classification of quantum states across a phase transition with a quantum convolutional neural network requires only a very small training data set. Other potential applications include learning quantum error correcting codes or quantum dynamical simulation. Our work injects new hope into the field of QML, as good generalization is guaranteed from few training data.


----------



## Khazario (5 Sep 2022)

Yo hasta que no me la chupe una como la de Blade Runner es como que me digan que el gas viene de Ucrania


----------



## Abrojo (6 Sep 2022)

Otra más

Dream by WOMBO


----------



## jkaza (6 Sep 2022)

La inteligencia artificial es una mierda y siempre lo será. Lo único que pueden hacer para que la gente se trague la basura que cague la IA es agilipollar a los jóvenes... y eso prácticamente lo tienen hecho 

Los boomers se pajearon con esto




Los zoomers se pajearán con esto


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> La inteligencia artificial es una mierda y siempre lo será. Lo único que pueden hacer para que la gente se trague la basura que cague la IA es agilipollar a los jóvenes... y eso prácticamente lo tienen hecho
> 
> Los boomers se pajearon con esto
> 
> ...




Vaya sorpresa te vas a llevar cuando te dé por mirar el tema en serio, si crees que el nivel está ahora mismo en tu segunda imagen.


----------



## jkaza (7 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa te vas a llevar cuando te dé por mirar el tema en serio, si crees que el nivel está ahora mismo en tu segunda imagen.



Tú no te llevarás ninguna sorpresa cuando compares textos y obras audiovisuales generadas por la IA, con las creaciones del ser humano; porque seguramente no diferencies a Bach, de un sonido random cagado por una computadora.


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Sep 2022)

La "IA Fuerte" de momento es ciencia ficción, y no veo absolutamente ningún acercamiento a ella. No veo ninguna línea progresiva que nos lleve a conseguirla en X años. Hace falta algo más que no tenemos, algún conocimiento sobre cómo funciona el cerebro humano y la forma de replicarlo en una máquina.

Sin eso todo lo demás es IA débil, sistemas que hacen bien UNA tarea específica, mejor que los humanos en muchos casos. Pero eso no es inteligencia.


----------



## jkaza (7 Sep 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La "IA Fuerte" de momento es ciencia ficción, y no veo absolutamente ningún acercamiento a ella. No veo ninguna línea progresiva que nos lleve a conseguirla en X años. Hace falta algo más que no tenemos, algún conocimiento sobre cómo funciona el cerebro humano y la forma de replicarlo en una máquina.
> 
> Sin eso todo lo demás es IA débil, sistemas que hacen bien UNA tarea específica, mejor que los humanos en muchos casos. Pero eso no es inteligencia.



Para lo único que ahora mismo valdría la IA es para dejar en el paro a los funcivagos, y eso no se va a permitir.


----------

